# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 23: HELP! 37 chats de tt type en sursis! AVT JEU 7 et VEN 8/06! (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE JEUDI 7 JUIN !!!!*    MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL             REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A     TEMPS.*


LES ANCIENS: 
**
**
1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* Petit coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !_

*
*
*2a) Femelle 10 mois blanche avec tâches noires, craintive/trouillarde, testée FIV/FELV négatif*_
Elle a peur, peur "à" et "de" crever, comme nous, si nous étions à sa place...._ 
_Sortante de suite !_

*
**3a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby FIV + TRES sociable* *
*_Sortant de suite !

__En a marre d'être enfermé !

_
*
**LES NOUVEAUX:*


*12a) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide* _testé négatif
_*13a)  Mâle 6 mois noir et blanc timidou mais sociable* _testé négatif
_* Il a un pb à l'oeil qui nécessite des soins (uvéite). 
*
*
Sont ensemble
*
*

14a) Femelle 10 mois noir et blanc timide* _testé négatif
_
*

15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille 
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille
*_Sont ensemble_
*

17a) Femelle 9 ans noire sociable
*
*
18a) Femelle 4 ans noire sociable
*_Alopécie à la queue dû a des léchages intensifs; certainement le stress_

*
19a) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable
37a ) Mâle 10 mois noir et blanc timide
Sont ensemble
*

*
21a) Femelle 2 ans Seal Point sociable 
*
*
* ::  *A UNE ASSOC + FALD MANQUE FA QUARANTAINE*  :: 
*
22a) Femelle 1 an noire poils mi-longs timidou mais sociable
*
*
23a) Mâle 10 mois roux tabby et blanc timide

*


*37a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE
avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin
URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!*
 
************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 8 JUIN**,*               MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE  IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
LES ANCIENS:
*
 
*4b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide,* _t__estée FIV FELV -_
*** Coryza!*** 
_mais pas agressive du tout_
_Sortante de suite !_
*

5b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
*_Sortant de suite !_*


6b)*_ Femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 
Elle a perdu tous les bébés après mise bas en fourrière.... 
Sortante de suite !
_*N'apparait plus sur la liste*

*7b) Mâle 1 an noir, un peu craintif
 Coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !_*


8b) Femelle 1 an* *gris tortie tabby craintive
** Coryza!* *
*_Elle a perdu tous les bébés après mise bas en fourrière...._  :: *
*_Sortante de suite !_*
**

9b) Mâle 2 ans Brun fauve tabby craintif testé FIV/FELV négatif
*_Sortant de suite !_


*10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable
** URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite!* 
_Sortant de suite !_*


11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs* *FIV +* *TRES sociable 
*_Sortant de suite !


_*OUBLI DE DEUX ANCIENS MAIS NORMALEMENT RÉSERVÉS 
*_

_*24b ) Mâle 6 ans blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé FIV FELV -
** *Fin de coryza* **
Sortant de suite !

*25b) Femelle 10 mois noire sociable + testée FIV FELV -
** Coryza!* *
*Sortante de suite !
*

LES NOUVEAUX :


**26b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
** *Coryza!***
Sortant le 7/06 !

*27b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza!**
*Sortante de suite !

*28b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza + Queue abîmée* *
*Sortant de suite !

*29b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable
*Sortant le 6/06 !

*30b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive
*Sortante de suite !

*31b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timidou mais sociable
*Sortant de suite !

*32b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
** Coryza! 
*Sortante de suite  !

*33b) Mâle 1 an bleu un peu craintif
Monorchide ce qui veut dire un seul testicule
*Sortant le 6/06 !

*34b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby sociable 
35b) Femelle 1 mois noire sociable
36b) Mâle 1 mois noir sociable
Sont ensemble
*Sortants le 9/06 !


***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
 (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

 ****************


 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS               AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE  PROMESSE    DE       DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE  SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,                   un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas,      pour           certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se       ressemblent          tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même                   personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop   de       sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander.  Ou     encore,    achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui  manque  pour    sauver  un   chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis                   d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares   non        sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela    signifie   que     pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et    comme je   veux  que    chaque  assoc      ait, dans   la   mesure du   possible, un   petit  coup  de    pouce,  en toute     logique, on     attend   que cela   soit  bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,                   car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois,    les        assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et  certains    chats        n'intéressent        personne, en termes de  dons, et    doivent  aussi  être      sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui                   interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus                   régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!              Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là     sont     des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les                   dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je  peux     ne   pas            reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine      suivante,  et  pour   ne   pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre      chats, NI entre   assocs,  il  est     possible,  et     compréhensible      que je retouche  les   promesses  av  votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en                   demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé   de           réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,                   c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts   par        rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui                   peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent           forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent,  ne          serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est    sympa,   tout      de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je                   donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le        sentez,   et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux  choses:   ils     sont  tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire de  la  place,   même    si X ou Y   n'est  pas    celui que   vous     aimeriez  voir   sortir  lui   laisse  "cette  chance  là",    de l'air,  et   de  la      place dans  les   box, et  pour  conclure,  je suis     seule à   répartir    les   dons,    car  je suis  un  particulier,  et  que je  ne       privilégierai  pas X  ou  Y     assoc,   mais  les critères  cités      ci-dessus,   et  plus j'ai de  dons    non     fléchés,  ou reportés,     mieux je   m'en  sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon                   activité a été largement trop importante sur ces   derniers     mois    et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la   pression et     déléguer    tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en   plus, donc si            je      gagne du   temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que   les      dons     seront    ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus    rapidement     par les       assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc                  parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus     simple,     pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé",     et on  sait  un   peu    plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat              en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de   précaution          sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu   de la rue,   ou   tout      chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs +   un moyen   d'intégrer   le  chat    de  la    meilleure façon  qui     soit s'il est   amené à  vivre   ensuite    avec  d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas                  MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux,            touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et   physiquement   par   la      vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu   avec un   minimum      d'empathie   et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"            de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à       aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en                  contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau,  et     que         certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là                  sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres,  comme     les       miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous  furieux, ils      attendent      simplement   qu'on     leur tende la  main, à cause  d'une     autre main  qui     auparavant   les a  jeté     un jour à la  rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SarahC

La bonne nouvelle est que lui a encore pu être sauvé ce matin!!!
SEM 22: HELP!!!! 32 chats dt GROSSES urgences (malades, mamans, etc) AVT 01/06! (IDF)

*
2a) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby poils mi-longs, sociable
*_Sortant de suite !_

----------


## Boubali

Notre association peux couvrir un chat, n'importe lequel, si il y a une famille d'accueil longue durée en Normandie.

----------


## pacopanpan

*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap
*
*(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit
corinne27:* Possibilité FA Transit et FAQ voir un peu plus, dans le 42     	

*Longue durée*
*
PISTES ASSOS

**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes

**-boubali =* *pour** un chat si il y a une famille d'accueil longue durée en Normandie. *  

*CHATS RESERVES

*
*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Gaia4ever:* dispo sortie endroit B samedi
*Fina_flora* : sorties endroit A samedi

*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*a**liceg :*à partir de lundi 16h jusqu'à mercredi soir, puis à partir de samedi 16h dans un rayon de 60km autour de 94170 (le perreux sur marne); poss relais, extension au cas par cas 

*MATERIEL
*
*Gaia4ever:* 5 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou maman et bébés
*Fina_flora* : 2 grandes caisses et 4 à 6 "normales
*aliceg  :*1 caisse, 1 sac IKEA
*alexiel-chan :* 9 sacs IKEA dispo

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*SVP, n attendez pas de vous proposer sur un des chats de ce début de liste qui  va se rallonger inexorablement en début de semaine;, il s agit de chats "anciens" qui croupissent depuis plusieurs semaines en fourrière et leurs jours sont comptés.
 Des chats ont déjà été "arrêtés" la semaine dernière, d autres ont été sortis mais trop tard...*

----------


## pacopanpan

*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap
*
*(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit
corinne27:* Possibilité FA Transit et FAQ voir un peu plus, dans le 42 

*Longue durée**
PISTES ASSOS

**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes

**-boubali =* *pour** un chat si il y a une famille d'accueil longue durée en Normandie.* 

*CHATS RESERVES

*
*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Gaia4ever:*  sorties endroit B samedi
*Fina_flora* : sorties endroit A samedi

*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*a**liceg :*à partir de lundi 16h jusqu'à mercredi soir, puis à partir de samedi 16h dans un rayon de 60km autour de 94170 (le perreux sur marne); poss relais, extension au cas par cas 

*MATERIEL
*
*Gaia4ever:* 7 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou maman et bébés
*Fina_flora* : 2 grandes caisses et 4 à 6 "normales
*aliceg :*1 caisse, 1 sac IKEA
*alexiel-chan :* 9 sacs IKEA dispo
*lady92:*une caisse de transport a Venise + 7 sacs ikea

----------


## fina_flora

transit de samedi à mardi soir possible en attente covoiturage si cela peut aider
je pars le mercredi pour 1 semaine (mes FA seront dans une autre FA du mardi 12 au mercredi 20 juin)
merci de ne pas éditer ce message

----------


## Sand78

Bonjour Tout le monde, 

Venise, si je peux aider au co-voiturage vers 78, je serai dans le 93 dimanche en fin d'après-midi

----------


## Sand78

> Je lance les promesses de dons. Qui suit ?
> 
> *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS
> 
> **TROCA :  20 * *avec reçu*
> 
> *TOTAL: 20 
> *


Moi, avec 50 (et reçu svp)
merci

----------


## invite 17

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA :  20 * *avec reçu*
*SAND78 : 50  avec reçu*
*TOTAL: 70 
*

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 20 €* *avec reçu*
*SAND78 : 50 € avec reçu*
*Mirabelle94* : *30 €* pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B *avec reçu si possible*
*TOTAL: 100 €

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77:* 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93

*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## TROCA

*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap
*
*(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit

corinne27:* Possibilité FA Transit et FAQ voire un peu plus, dans le 42 
*Tacha:* dispo pour pour FA de transit de 2-3 jours si besoin sur Paris 
*Fina_Flora:*possibilité FA transit de samedi à mardi soir 
*Partenaire 77:* FA de transit ou quarantaine pour un chat sociable, sans soins si possible.
*Heliums:* FA de transit pour un ou plusieurs chats; par contre départ impératif avant le 15 juin 
*Alicelovespets:* FA transit

*corinne27* : Possibilité FA jusqu'à fin juillet, pour le 1a peut etre? Voire plus si je trouve solution garde 15 j en aout. 						

*Longue durée

**
PISTES ASSOS

**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes
**- boubali (Patte Normande)* *=>**pour** un chat si il y a une famille d'accueil longue durée en Normandie.* 
-* flokelo (SSAD)*  *=> pour le 3a si FA longue durée se propose*  
*
CHATS RESERVES

*
*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Gaia4ever:* sorties endroit B samedi
*Fina_flora* : sorties endroit A samedi

*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*a**liceg :*à partir de lundi 16h jusqu'à mercredi soir, puis à partir de samedi 16h dans un rayon de 60km autour de 94170 (le perreux sur marne); poss relais, extension au cas par cas 
*Sand 78* :co-voiturage du 93 vers le 78 dimanche en fin d'après-midi 
*Partenaire 77:* co-voit mardi ou mercredi
*Alicelovespets* : cotrainage en transports en commun dans Paris 
*
MATERIEL

Gaia4ever :* 7 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou maman et bébés
*Fina_flora* : 2 grandes caisses et 4 à 6 normales
*aliceg :* 1 caisse, 1 sac IKEA
*alexiel-chan :* 9 sacs IKEA dispo
*Lady92 :* une caisse de transport à Venise + 7 sacs IKEA

----------


## TROCA

Personne pour le 1a pauvre petit père, le seul survivant des chats du poulailler, ni pour la 2 a complètement terrorisée comme on en a vu tant d'autres qui ensuite se sont détendus auprès de FA expérimentés. Cela fait des semaines qu'ils attendent. Ils ont vu tous leurs compagnons d'infortune partir . Qui leur tendra la main ?

----------


## ifuzeau

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 20 €* *avec reçu*
*SAND78 : 50 € avec reçu*
*Mirabelle94* : *30 €* pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B *avec reçu si possible*
*ifuzeau : 20 €* *avec ou sans reçu*
*TOTAL: 120 €

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77:* 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93

*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## partenaire77

Je peux faire une sortie fourrière A ou B cette fin  d'après-midi ou demain mercredi.

----------


## Verlaine

Les chats 1a et 2a sont-ils encore sur la liste?

----------


## TROCA

La 6b a suivi ses BB   :: . 
Dans la nouvelle liste B des babichous d'un mois qui ne tiendront pas longtemps. Question : la maman n'est pas avec eux ?
Certains pourraient profiter de la sortie fourrière de demain . Alors des propositions pour eux SVP .

----------


## girafe

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 20  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe:  10 avec ou sans reçu

TOTAL: 140 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93

QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Verlaine

Pour info, je voudrais savoir à quel moment les chats sont testés et pourquoi tous les adultes ne le sont pas?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je chapeaute ces deux pépettes là et dès demain je fais la résa :

*15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille 
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille
*_Sont ensemble

_*Elles iront en FA moyenne durée chez Melfanwy
*

----------


## Lusiole

Pour Villemonble à 11h, possibilité de le faire en transports en communs ? Pas moyen de le faire plutôt vers 9-10h ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je maintiens ma proposition de sortir n'importe quel chat si une FA longue durée se propose dans mon secteur.

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine...





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-23-help-36-chats-tt-type-sursis-avt-jeu-7-ven-8-06-idf-55730/#post1151809][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/287695banfrps2320120607.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Kusum

Je me propose FA pour la 21a, la Siam. Je n'ai pas de pièce de quarantaine.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

edit

----------


## Verlaine

Puis-je relayer le SOS sur mon site?
Je n'ose pas trop poser la question mais combien de chats ont une solution? 0?

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe:  10 avec ou sans reçu

TOTAL: 150 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93

QUI SUIT?*

----------


## TanjaK

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe:  10 avec ou sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
**

TOTAL: 170 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93

QUI SUIT?*

----------


## corinne27

Personne pour le 1a et 2a?

----------


## TROCA

::  pour le petit bébé d'un mois sans maman, trop fragile pour résister ! Les 2 autres pourront-ils attendre le 9 pour sortir vivants ?
2 nouveaux bébés de 2 mois à sortir d'urgence car gros coryza . Ne tiendrons pas non plus si on ne les sort pas.

----------


## partenaire77

Edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Si des chats doivent être sortis en urgence de l'endroit B, je suis disponible pour les covoiturer aujourd'hui, et les amener chez le vétérinaire.



*POUR EUX CE SERAIT BIEN !!!!! QUI SE PROPOSE SACHANT QU'ILS SONT SORTANTS DE SUITE !!!!

2 RAJOUTS : URGENCE POUR EUX ILS NE TIENDRONT PAS LONGTEMPS

38b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide 
39b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby tilmide
GROS CORYZA

Sortants de suite !!!!
*

----------


## Rinou

29 chats, 4 bébés et plus aucune réservation ?
C'est le sac poubelle et le congélateur qui les attendent alors je vous en prie, n'attendez pas le dernier moment pour vous manifester en pensant que d'autres le feront à votre place !
Déjà un bébé est mort, les autres petits ne tiendront pas longtemps.
Certains chats souffrent physiquement et ont besoin de soins alors svp, donnateurs, FA, associations, manifestez-vous ! ::

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## Sév51

> Personne pour faire une banniere?? On est mercredi!!!!!


Sarah elle est faire je lai mise en ligne cette nuit...
Je m'auto-cite



> La bannière de la semaine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-23-help-36-chats-tt-type-sursis-avt-jeu-7-ven-8-06-idf-55730/#post1151809][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/287695banfrps2320120607.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ```

----------


## Kusum

Et je rappelle que je me suis proposée pour la 21a, sous couvert de mon asso, en tant que FALD. Manque la FAQ.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui c'est ça on doit voir 14 photos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Apparemment, Corinne27 pourrait être FALD, mais son souci est 15 jours au mois d'aout.
> Chatperli, si jamais, vous vous connaissez?
> Ca vaut le coup de poster pour trouver une FA de 15 petits jours dans le secteur?
> Voire même si qqn nous lit ds les intervenants, si jamais cela collait comme vous avez déjà collaboré ensemble?


J'ai déjà expliqué à Corinne27 le pourquoi du comment et j'ai personne d'autres dans son secteur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qqun peut remonter le dernier recap dons SVP

----------


## Gaia4ever

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
**

TOTAL: 170 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93

QUI SUIT?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les chatons 34b et 36b ont rejoint leur soeur  ::

----------


## djerba 62

Bonsoir, 
Je me suis presentée dans la rubrique propose Fa mais on me conseille de me presenter ici.
Je souhaiterai devenir FA car je ne peux plus adopter pour le moment, le cout pour les soins etant de plus en plus onereux, cependant il y a encore de la place pour une chatte de preference.
Nous sommes un couple avec tois enfants ( Lou 5 ans, Côme 2 ans et romane 8 mois ), nous avons adopté un ratier, dubai a la LPA de Lille il y a 4 ans , Bali " chien derriere les barreaux il y a deux ans et demi, Manathan chatte il y a 8 ans sauvé des griffes de son maitre et Djerba apporté directement de l'île de Djerba dans un etat de maigreur avancé. Nous adorons les animaux et nos enfants sont elevés dans le plus grand respect de ces derniers. 
Nous vivons dans le pas de calais près de Lens. 
Nous sommes prets a acceuillir une chatte en FA qui ne soit pas atteinte de maladie contagieuse evidemment pour mes deux minettes et plutot une femelle car Mlle Djerba supporte un peu moins les mâles.
Si vous voulez nous confier l'un de ces chats, tenez moi informé de la marche a suivre.
Merci d'avance
Sonia

----------


## 2amours

Bonsoir djerba62, il vous faut demander le questionnaire FA a cette adresse *soschatsnac2012@gmail.com.

*

----------


## Sév51

> Bonsoir, 
> Je me suis presentée dans la rubrique propose Fa mais on me conseille de me presenter ici.
> Je souhaiterai devenir FA car je ne peux plus adopter pour le moment, le cout pour les soins etant de plus en plus onereux, cependant il y a encore de la place pour une chatte de preference.
> Nous sommes un couple avec tois enfants ( Lou 5 ans, Côme 2 ans et romane 8 mois ), nous avons adopté un ratier, dubai a la LPA de Lille il y a 4 ans , Bali " chien derriere les barreaux il y a deux ans et demi, Manathan chatte il y a 8 ans sauvé des griffes de son maitre et Djerba apporté directement de l'île de Djerba dans un etat de maigreur avancé. Nous adorons les animaux et nos enfants sont elevés dans le plus grand respect de ces derniers. 
> Nous vivons dans le pas de calais près de Lens. 
> Nous sommes prets a acceuillir une chatte en FA qui ne soit pas atteinte de maladie contagieuse evidemment pour mes deux minettes et plutot une femelle car Mlle Djerba supporte un peu moins les mâles.
> Si vous voulez nous confier l'un de ces chats, tenez moi informé de la marche a suivre.
> Merci d'avance
> Sonia


Ces chats étant en fourrière, personne ne connaît leur état sanitaire et ne peut te garantir qu'ils ne sont pas contagieux... C'est pour cette raison que les FA doivent avoir leurs chats vaccinés et la possibilité d'isoler le nouvel arrivant dans une pièce durant au moins 15 jours. La quarantaine permet justement de surveiller l'état de santé du chat et de le soigner si besoin. Elle permet aussi de faire tranquillement connaissance avec lui avant de lui laisser accès à l'habitation et de le présenter progressivement aux autres chats.

Si tu ne peux pas faire de quarantaine, tu peux te proposer pour accueillir un chat sorti il y a qq temps de fourrière, qui a déjà fini sa quarantaine, ce qui libèrera une place chez sa FA actuelle et lui permettra de sortir l'un des chat de cette semaine...
Envoie un mel à l'adresse de contact *soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  pour recevoir le formulaire FA

----------


## sydney21

Une photo des petits loulous 38 et 39 sortis cet aprèm :

 

Ils miaulent, ils m'ont déjà fait qq ronrons, ils sont en soins depuis qq jours déjà donc j'espère que leur coryza va très vite passer.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca va ils sont pas trop atteints ? Ils mangent un peu ? En tout cas, ils sont choupinous.

----------


## sydney21

Le plus costaud (2è photo) a bu et mangé un peu. Pour l'instant ils sont blottis l'un contre l'autre et font un petit dodo. Ils ont un poil tout épais, on dirait qu'ils ont mis leur pelage d'hiver ! Une fois retapés ils seront magnifiques...

Au niveau coryza ils ont un peu les yeux qui pleurent mais ça ne semble pas trop catastrophique, nez un peu pris, ils ont déjà eu 5 jours d'antibio donc j'espère que tout va bien aller, je surveille de près !

----------


## Kusum

> Peut on avoir vos coordonnées et celles de l'assoc? Tél donc, aussi. 
> soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
> Manque uniquement la FA de quarantaine?
> FAQ= Famille d'accueil de quarantaine, pour les non "initiés".


J'ai répondu en MP

----------


## Lusiole

> A mon avis non car il faut compter le trajet fourrière, et la sortie, possible seulement à compter de 9h.


Ok merci. J'ai cours à 13h, c'est trop juste pour faire l'aller-retour.

----------


## lynt

Encore 29 chats sur les listes, il ne se passe pas grand chose  :Frown: . Qui peut proposer quelque chose svp ?  ::   :: 

Les anciens, les timides / craintifs et les malades vont passer un mauvais quart d'heure si nous n'arrivons pas à trouver de solutions pour vider les box...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

On réserve le 1a et la 20a demain pour PiaM
*On a besoin de FA de quarantaine en RP: qui peut aider?
0 solutions pour tous les autres et on doit réserver demain les chats de l endroit A si on veut qu ils aient une chance de rester en vie
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap
*
*(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit

corinne27:* Possibilité FA Transit et FAQ voire un peu plus, dans le 42 
*Tacha:* dispo pour pour FA de transit de 2-3 jours si besoin sur Paris 
*Fina_Flora:*possibilité FA transit de samedi à mardi soir 
*Partenaire 77:* FA de transit ou quarantaine pour un chat sociable, sans soins si possible.
*Heliums:* FA de transit pour un ou plusieurs chats; par contre départ impératif avant le 15 juin 
*Alicelovespets:* FA transit

*corinne27* : Possibilité FA jusqu'à fin juillet, pour le 1a peut etre? Voire plus si je trouve solution garde 15 j en aout.                         

*Longue durée

**
PISTES ASSOS

**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes
**- boubali (Patte Normande)* *=>**pour** un chat si il y a une famille d'accueil longue durée en Normandie.* 
-* flokelo (SSAD)*  *=> pour le 3a si FA longue durée se propose* 
*- Kusum ( les amis de Néo )* *= pour la 21a si FA quarantaine
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Chat'perlipopette :
**15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille 
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille
*_Sont ensemble
Sortantes samedi !
__Va chez Gaston puis chez Melfanwy

_*SYDNEY21 :
**38b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide 
39b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby tilmide
GROS CORYZA*
*
Sortants de suite !!!!*
*
PIAM :
1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif
** Petit coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !
_*20a) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable*
Seront réservés demain jeudi


 
*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Gaia4ever:* sorties endroit B samedi
*Fina_flora* : sorties endroit A samedi

*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*a**liceg :*à partir de lundi 16h jusqu'à mercredi soir, puis à partir de samedi 16h dans un rayon de 60km autour de 94170 (le perreux sur marne); poss relais, extension au cas par cas 
*Sand 78* :co-voiturage du 93 vers le 78 dimanche en fin d'après-midi 
*Partenaire 77:* co-voit mardi ou mercredi
*Alicelovespets* : cotrainage en transports en commun dans Paris 
*
MATERIEL

Gaia4ever :* 7 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou maman et bébés
*Fina_flora* : 2 grandes caisses et 4 à 6 normales
*aliceg :* 1 caisse, 1 sac IKEA
*alexiel-chan :* 9 sacs IKEA dispo
*Lady92 :* une caisse de transport à Venise + 7 sacs IKEA

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca y est c'est fini ! On sort les sacs poubelles ????

----------


## sydney21

Encore une photo des 2 bb sortis tout à l'heure. Celui de droite est très frêle, je l'ai nourri à la seringue pour être sûre qu'il ait un peu mangé ce soir. Je les emmène tous les 2 demain chez ma véto pour un contrôle, le plus petit n'a pas très bonne mine pour l'instant, avec sa petite figure émaciée  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Heureusement qu'ils ont pu sortir aujourd'hui. Merci à partenaire77 et à toi de les accueillir.

Bon ça motive personne ces photos ?

----------


## Verlaine

C'est vrai qu'il fait peine à voir! Il n'est pas deshydraté? 
Avec de l'amour et de la nourriture adaptée et de qualité, il va vite se requinquer et enfin avoir une vie de chaton. Merci pour eux et merci à partenaire77.

----------


## Gaia4ever

Tant mieux qu'ils aient pu sortir aujourd'hui, j'espère que ça va aller pour eux.
Tiens nous au courant, Sydney.

----------


## fina_flora

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 2a et 14a se ressemblent bcp. C'est dommage que nous n'ayons pas de place et ne puissions pas vérifier de suite, car soit le numéro de registre est le même, soit une erreur. En gros, cela signifierait un chat en moins, et ça m'irait pas mal au rythme où vont ces listes.... J'espère que nous aurons les infos demain.


désolé, ce sont 2 chats différents, ils étaient dans 2 box (voir 2 pièces) différentes

----------


## Angelle1013

> MP envoyé.
> Où habitez vous? En RP?
> 
> *Personne pour FA temporaire de la minette Seal Point?*


Pour la FA temporaire, sait-on combien de temps exactement?

----------


## Angelle1013

J'aurais aimé donner un coup de main, je pourrais accueillir un chat temporairement mais je n'ai pas d'asso.

----------


## Heliums

[QUOTE=SOSchatsNAC;1154321] :: *IL FAUT DES CO-VOITUREURS RELAIS SAMEDI FIN DE MATINEE ENTRE LE NORD DU 77 ET LE 93! ET ENTRE L'OUEST DU 77 ET LE 93!!*  :: 

Je peux peut-être aider sur ce coup là

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*MATERIEL

Gaia4ever :* 7 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou maman et bébés
*Fina_flora* : 2 grandes caisses et 4 à 6 normales
*aliceg :* 1 caisse, 1 sac IKEA
*alexiel-chan :* 9 sacs IKEA dispo
*Lady92 :* une caisse de transport à Venise + 7 sacs IKEA
*Heliums :* 2 grandes cages à lapin pouvant servir pour une quarantaine


(cages données par une dame sur un autre post et récupérées aujourd'hui !  :: )

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## TROCA

Soulagée pour le petit père 1a "le survivant du poulailler". Merci Piam pour lui et pour la 20a. 
Rien pour la minette 2a complètement apeurée ?
Le 3a pourrait sortir grâce à Flokelo mail il manque une FA longue durée . Qui se proposera pour lui donner sa chance ?

----------


## Rinou

Je fais Pontault (77) -----> Cormeilles en Parisis (95) samedi après-midi.
Possibilité de transporter des chats sur ce trajet mais pas de les garder de leur sortie de fourrière jusqu'à mon départ, mes cages étant prises par des chats trappés.

----------


## Gaston

J'ai deux places dispo en quarantaine

----------


## TROCA

Peut-être pour la 21a qui cherche une FA quarantaine ?

----------


## lorris

Rien de nouveau du côté de la fourrière A ? Encore 2 anciens en rade !

----------


## TROCA

> Rien de nouveau du côté de la fourrière A ? Encore 2 anciens en rade !


Pour le beau rouquinou 3a il ne manque à Flokelo qu'une solution d'accueil longue durée pour le sortir.

----------


## TROCA

> Les chatons 34b et 36b ont rejoint leur soeur


RIP petits bébés vous n'aviez aucune chance trop fragiles et sans maman pour vous protéger.  ::

----------


## Patricia89

Bonjour, la 2a est toujours en fourrière ?

----------


## bbpo

pour la 2a, je l'aurais bien prise en quarantaine, mais l'association pour laquelle je suis FA d'habitude ne souhaite pas me chapeauter (chatte craintive)... et ensuite je pars en vacances. Il me faudrait donc une association pour me chapeauter, et qu'une solution soit trouvée pour elle après la quarantaine (qui peut être prolongée à un mois...)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bonjour, la 2a est toujours en fourrière ?


Oui il est toujours sur la liste.

----------


## Patricia89

Au sujet du 2a, puisqu'il ou elle ? est sur la liste, je pourrais toujours lui servir de FA. Il faut juste qu'il ou elle soit testée négatif. J'ai d'autres chats mais il ou elle me fait mal au coeur. J'habite dans le 89 donc pas très loin.

----------


## Patricia89

moi personnellement si cela vous convient et si vous me dites comment faire, il n'y a pas de souci, je veux bien l'accueillir à la maison

----------


## Lilly1982

> Au sujet du 2a, puisqu'il ou elle ? est sur la liste, je pourrais toujours lui servir de FA. Il faut juste qu'il ou elle soit testée négatif. J'ai d'autres chats mais il ou elle me fait mal au coeur. J'habite dans le 89 donc pas très loin.


Mon oncle étant hospitalisé dans l'Yonne (Sens, puis transfert à côté d'Auxerre) et que mes parents se rendent plusieurs fois par semaine à son chevet, possibilité de cotrainer jusque là bas

----------


## partenaire77

Voici les photos des 3 chats sortis hier avec les 2 chatons de Sidney21.

La femelle, petit gabarit.

Le gros blanc, paisible.

Le chanteur.
Il sont arrivés hier soir en transit chez Cyrano et doivent repartir aujourd'hui.

----------


## sydney21

Mes chatons aussi ont été vaccinés...

Pour le plus frêle pour l'instant je le nourris un peu à la seringue pour être sûre qu'il mange (je ne l'ai pas vu jusqu'à présent), le plus costaud lui s'alimente seul. Visite véto ce soir.

----------


## TROCA

Personne pour les 2 petits noirs et blancs pelotonnés l'un contre l'autre et qui se ressemblent comme des jumeaux !
Croisons les doigts pour que les BB de Sydney tiennent le coup. Je croyais qu'ils avaient renoncé à vacciner systématiquement les bébés après les accidents survenus .

----------


## Patricia89

Oups, mauvaise manipulation. J'ai supprimé les coordonnées. Désolé mais une grande novice qui va apprendre bien vite lol

----------


## coch

je me rajoute en co-voit-métro-RER toutes zones navigo, avec 1 boite et sac bleu SOSchatsNAC, propre lavée + serviette de bain (lavée en machine) en journée uniquement, et pas d'animaux qui sont trop faibles pour les transports urbains ( bruits/stress/durée de trajet/soins/etc etc etc).

----------


## pacopanpan

> *34a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE
> avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin
> URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!
> 
> Des bébés de même pas une semaine, il faut les sortir de là tant qu'il est encore temps...*


des bibous sont déjà disparus , on ne va pas les laisser se rajouter a cette liste de disparus :: 


trop petit pour une longue route allez la région parisienne , ces petits ont besoin de vous , 

mince c'est désespérant tout ces loulous qui vont passer a la trappe

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Il faut leur dire et redire que NON, merde, c pas vrai ça! Après ils meurent et on s'étonne!! Ch**!!!!


Oui mais les petites ont été vaccinées dès leur entrée donc au minima samedi et de toute façon bien avant la résa. Bon Gaston les as récupéré.....elle est sur le retour. Nous en serons plus dans la soirée.

----------


## Patricia89

> Vous disiez cela pour qu'ils vous chapeautent éventuellement? 
> Editez votre message afin que les coordonnées ne soient pas trop en vue, c'est un classique pour qu'ils finissent av 200 appels dans la semaine.


OUI car si vous n'avez pas d'association en vue pour cette petite mère. Et j'ai supprimé mon message. Effectivement, je n'avais pas pensé qu'ils seraient submergés peut être d'appel. Désolée pour eux.

----------


## sydney21

Petite nouvelles de mes 2 bébés qui ont vu ma véto ce soir :

Le plus "gros" pèse 650g, il avait 39° de fièvre donc il a eu une injection de tolf***
Le plus frêle fait 450g, pas de fièvre mais ma véto l'a trouvé déshydraté, elle lui a fait une perf en sous cut et je vais lui donner un fortifiant liquide. 

A leur retour les 2 loulous ont mangé des croquettes chaton. Le plus costaud (désolée ils ont pas encore de nom) mange bien et il est en train de jouer avec son frérot, pour lui pas de souci il me semble en bonne forme et vif, je surveille le petit de plus près et vais lui faire manger sa potion magique...

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## babe78

> pour la 2a, je l'aurais bien prise en quarantaine, mais l'association pour laquelle je suis FA d'habitude ne souhaite pas me chapeauter (chatte craintive)... et ensuite je pars en vacances. Il me faudrait donc une association pour me chapeauter, et qu'une solution soit trouvée pour elle après la quarantaine (qui peut être prolongée à un mois...)


ce n'est pas exactement ca, nous pouvons chapeauter uniquement si une fa longue durée sachant gérer un chat craintif se propose car nous ne pouvons pas promettre à bbpo que nous trouverons une solution avant le 15 juillet parmi nos fas actuelles car très peu de fas acceptent et savent gérer les chats craintifs et ceux ci restent en général très longtemps dans leurs fas

----------


## Alicelovespets

Babe Patricia s'est proposée en FA longue durée :



> Au sujet du 2a, puisqu'il ou elle ? est sur la liste, je pourrais toujours lui servir de FA. Il faut juste qu'il ou elle soit testée négatif. J'ai d'autres chats mais il ou elle me fait mal au coeur. J'habite dans le 89 donc pas très loin.

----------


## Verlaine

La 2a repart pour une semaine en enfer ou on peut encore la réserver?

----------


## lorris

Je donne 5 euros pour chacun des 7 anciens de la fourrière B, soit 35 euros. Ce n'est pas grand chose mais j'ai peur pour eux les pauvres.

-

----------


## TROCA

::  *AUCUN CHAT RÉSERVÉ A L'ENDROIT B HORMIS LES 2 BÉBÉS! CA VA CARTONNER SOUS PEU POUR EUX!!!*  :: 

*ET JE RAPPELLE QUE LES RARES INTERVENANTS SONT TOUJOURS PRENEURS D'UN COUP DE POUCE QUAND ILS SORTENT DES MALADES OU DES CRAINTIFS ET MALADES A L'ARRACHE, CHOSE QUE QUASI PERSONNE NE VEUT!!
*

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 : 20  pour  le 1a avec reçu si possible*
*Mirabelle94 : 20  pour  la 2a avec reçu si possible*
* ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
**lorris    : 35** ** (5 pour chacun des anciens de l'endroit B)* *avec reçu*
* 
TOTAL: 245 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93
=> Seront utilisés pour les 2 noirs et blancs craintifs que personne ne prenait

* :: *QUI SUIT?* ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

> *AUCUN CHAT RÉSERVÉ A L'ENDROIT B HORMIS LES 2 BÉBÉS! CA VA CARTONNER SOUS PEU POUR EUX!!!*


Aller, vous n'allez pas me laisser faire la grasse mat' samedi,quand même!

Plaisanterie mise à part, ne les laissons pas tomber! ::

----------


## Verlaine

Et nous ne sommes que début juin, imaginez ce que ça va être d'ici 1 mois...
Allez quoi, on se bouge et surtout, on sauve des vies! Souvenez-vous de ces merveilles que nous découvrons chaque semaine lors des sorties, ils sont tous aussi beaux qu'attendrissants, et ils sont *VIVANTS*!

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

Mes bb décrits comme timides voire craintifs sur leur feuille d'entrée sont adorables, ils se laissent bien soigner, le plus gros ronronne pendant les soins, le plus petit s'est blotti dans mon cou hier chez la véto il semblait content d'être materné, hier soir idem à la maison je l'ai gardé un long moment contre moi il est vraiment adorable et si frêle que ça donne envie de le protéger...

----------


## Charoline

A combien s'élèvent approximativement les frais véto pour une castration ou une stérilisation aux tarifs association ?
Peut être que cela motiverait une assoc si certains pouvaient proposer cette prise en charge ?
Merci de la réponse

----------


## sydney21

Tarif assos moyens :

castration = 30 euros 
ovario femelle = 60 euros 
ovario-hystérectomie (si gestante) = 75 euros

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Je poste après avoir eu Gaston au tel, elle veut finir son travail rapidement pour aller s'ocupper des malades.

Le 3a :* Va bien, un amour de chat ( normal il est FIV ), pas de soucis pour lui.
*
Les 15 et 16a :* elles sont toutes les deux sous antibio + anti inflammatoires. Elles n'ont pas repris l'alimentation encore mais ont du tonus. Elles sont nourries avec du lait maternisé par seringue. L'une d'elle a la diarrhées. Va être mis sous Kaopectat.
*
La maman sous perf et ses bb :* La perf a été enlevée ce matin et on laisse le cathéter en place au cas où. Elle est très très maigre, elle n'a pas voulu manger des choses appétentes par contre a grignoté 2/3 croquettes chatons. Elle sera mise sous a/d ce soir. Elle est bien faible mais s'ocuppe bien de ses petits qui pour l'heure vont bien.

----------


## dominobis

edit

----------


## Charoline

edit

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

[QUOTE=Charoline;1156719]Je propose de prendre en charge 1 stérilisation ou 2 castrations pour des anciens et - ou des malades qui n'ont pas encore été réservés

J'ai vraiment très peur pour la 2a qui est une ancienne et qui est indiquée comme craintive et pour tous les anciens de l'endroit b (des malades, des craintifs...)

*Charoline merci pour ton aide, il y a effectivement de quoi craindre pour ceux qui restent sur la liste d'autant qu à priori  il ne manque qu une asso pour sauver la 2a*  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## bbpo

Il ne manque vraiment pas grand-chose pour la *2a*, juste un chapeautage...
elle a une quarantaine chez moi
elle a une FALD dans l'Yonne
elle a un cotrainage entre les deux
et je verserai pour elle 35 euros...

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je propose de prendre en charge 1 stérilisation ou 2 castrations pour des anciens et - ou des malades qui n'ont pas encore été réservés
> 
> J'ai vraiment très peur pour la 2a qui est une ancienne et qui est indiquée comme craintive et pour tous les anciens de l'endroit b (des malades, des craintifs...)


Merci Charoline, j'ai rajouté ta proposition au récap.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE!!!*       MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL                REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A        TEMPS.*


LES ANCIENS: 
*

*2a) Femelle 10 mois blanche avec tâches noires, craintive/trouillarde, testée FIV/FELV négatif*_
Elle a peur, peur "à" et "de" crever, comme nous, si nous étions à sa place...._ 
_Sortante de suite !_

*
*
*
**LES NOUVEAUX:*
*

14a) Femelle 10 mois noir et blanc timide* _testé négatif

_
*
17a) Femelle 9 ans noire sociable
*
*
18a) Femelle 4 ans noire sociable
*_Alopécie à la queue dû a des léchages intensifs; certainement le stress_


*
19a) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable
37a ) Mâle 10 mois noir et blanc timide
Sont ensemble

*


*
22a) Femelle 1 an noire poils mi-longs timidou mais sociable

*
*
23a) Mâle 10 mois roux tabby et blanc timide

*



************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 8 JUIN**,*                  MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR    SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE     IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
LES ANCIENS:
*
 
*4b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide,* _t__estée FIV FELV -_
*** Coryza!*** 
_mais pas agressive du tout_
_Sortante de suite !_
*

5b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif* Testé fiv/felv* -
*_Sortant de suite !
_
*7b) Mâle 1 an noir, timidou mais sociable* testé fiv/felv -
* Coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !_*


8b) Femelle 1 an* *gris tortie tabby craintive*Testée fiv/felv -*
** Coryza!* *
*_Elle a perdu tous les bébés après mise bas en fourrière...._  :: *
*_Sortante de suite !_*
**

9b) Mâle 2 ans Brun fauve tabby craintif testé FIV/FELV négatif
*_Sortant de suite !_


*10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable
** URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite!* 
_Sortant de suite !_*


11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs* *FIV +* *TRES sociable 
*_Sortant de suite !
_*

LES NOUVEAUX :


**26b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
** *Coryza!***
Sortant le 7/06 !

*27b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza!**
*Sortante de suite !

*28b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable* testé fiv/felv -
** *Coryza + Queue abîmée* *
*Sortant de suite !

*29b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable
*Sortant le 6/06 !

*30b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive
*Sortante de suite !

*31b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timidou mais sociable
*Sortant de suite !

*32b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
** Coryza! 
*Sortante de suite  !

*33b) Mâle 1 an bleu un peu craintif
Monorchide ce qui veut dire un seul testicule
*Sortant le 6/06 !

----------


## SarahC

> Flokelo se proposait pour le 3a, mais il a été sorti autrement. Peut être pourriez vous voir avec elle, si à la place du 3a, elle ne pourrait pas chapeauter la 2a.


Je ne pense pas car un imprévu a fait récupérer qq chats en urgence ainsi que des rongeurs, et Flokelo est concernée par 3 ou 4 de ces chats, qui sont totalement imprévus dans le planning de la semaine, et encore moins ds celui de l'une de nos FA d'urgence qui du coup est bloquée pour en prendre un seul de plus ici.

----------


## chatperlipopette

YES  en visite FA à partir de 16h puis en adoption mais joignable sans aucun soucis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap
*
*(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit
**corinne27:* Possibilité FA Transit et FAQ voire un peu plus, dans le 42 
ossibilité FA jusqu'à fin juillet, pour le 1a peut etre? Voire plus si je trouve solution garde 15 j en aout.
*Tacha:* dispo pour pour FA de transit de 2-3 jours si besoin sur Paris 
*Fina_Flora:*possibilité FA transit de samedi à mardi soir 
*Alicelovespets:* FA transit
*pouetpouet* : si besoin pr une quarantaine sociable voire timide- mais facile à soigner (4b ou 11b)
avec asso proche pr véto, médoc.

*PISTES ASSOS

**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes
- boubali (Patte Normande) =>**pour un chat si il y a une famille d'accueil longue durée en Normandie.* 
-* flokelo (SSAD)* *=> pour le 3a si FA longue durée se propose* 
*- Kusum ( les amis de Néo )* *=> pour la 21a si FA quarantaine
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Chat'perlipopette :
**15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille => sortie le 07/06
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille => sortie le 07/06

*_Sont ensemble
Sortantes samedi !
__Va chez Gaston puis chez Melfanwy

_*SYDNEY21 :
**38b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide* *=> sorti le 06/06
**39b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby tilmide => sorti le 06/06
GROS CORYZA

*
*PIAM :
**1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif* *= sorti le 07/06
** Petit coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !
_*20a) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable* *= sortie le 07/06*
Seront réservés demain jeudi
*34a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE* *= sortie le 07/07
**avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin*
*URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!
*
*
Handi'cats :
**3a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby FIV + TRES sociable* *=> sorti le 07/06*_Sortant de suite !

_*BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC POUR CES URGENCES LA :
* * 12a) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide* _testé négatif
_*13a) Mâle 6 mois noir et blanc timidou mais sociable* _testé négatif
_ *Il a un pb à l'oeil qui nécessite des soins (uvéite).* 


*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Gaia4ever:* sorties endroit B samedi
*Fina_flora* : sorties endroit A samedi
*Sydney21* : relais avec Gaia4ever de Claye à Villemomble samedi

*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*a**liceg :*à partir de lundi 16h jusqu'à mercredi soir, puis à partir de samedi 16h dans un rayon de 60km autour de 94170 (le perreux sur marne); poss relais, extension au cas par cas 
*Sand 78* :co-voiturage du 93 vers le 78 dimanche en fin d'après-midi 
*Partenaire 77:* co-voit mardi ou mercredi
*Alicelovespets* : cotrainage en transports en commun dans Paris 
*Coch :* co-voit-métro-RER toutes zones navigo, avec 1 boite et sac bleu en journée uniquement, et pas d'animaux qui sont trop faibles pour les transports urbains ( bruits/stress/durée de trajet/soins/etc etc etc). *
Parents Patricia89 : * cotrainage  vers l''Yonne (Sens, puis transfert à côté  d'Auxerre) 
*Contact Kt94 :* départ Fontenay sous Bois ce soir à 20h direction Strasbourg par un contact de Kt94.
- dimanche soirn le 10/06, train qui arrive vers 22.30 de Paris Est à Strasbourg (67)
- le 12/06, de Paris Est à Strasbourg, arrivée un peu plus tard. 



*MATERIEL

Gaia4ever :* 7 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou maman et bébés
*Fina_flora* : 2 grandes caisses et 4 à 6 normales
*aliceg :* 1 caisse, 1 sac IKEA
*alexiel-chan :* 9 sacs IKEA dispo
*Lady92 :* une caisse de transport à Venise + 7 sacs IKEA

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bcp de personnes ont mon tel donc pas de soucis.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Les pistes (2) co voit Strasbourg n'ont pas été prises en compte.
> 
> J'ajoute départ de Fontenay sous Bois ce soir à 20h direction Strasbourg par un contact de Kt94.


Rectifié

----------


## Kusum

En fait la 21a est sortante demain, tout est bouclé, elle a une FAQ, une FA et une asso. Vu avec SarahC

----------


## lorris

"et je verserai pour elle 35 euros... "






> *AUCUN CHAT RÉSERVÉ A L'ENDROIT B HORMIS LES 2 BÉBÉS! CA VA CARTONNER SOUS PEU POUR EUX!!!* 
> 
> *ET JE RAPPELLE QUE LES RARES INTERVENANTS SONT TOUJOURS PRENEURS D'UN COUP DE POUCE QUAND ILS SORTENT DES MALADES OU DES CRAINTIFS ET MALADES A L'ARRACHE, CHOSE QUE QUASI PERSONNE NE VEUT!!
> *
> 
> *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS
> 
> **TROCA : 30 € avec reçu
> SAND78 : 50 € avec reçu
> ...




C'est ça, bbpo ?

----------


## bbpo

oui, merci

----------


## chatperlipopette

Kusum sort la 21a et non la 2a

----------


## aliceg

Endroit B: la 4b est là depuis plusieurs semaines, elle n'était pas malade, maintenant elle l'est.....la 8b a perdu tous ses BB la semaine passée, le 10b, FIV +, sans commentaires....
20 € avec reçu pour les anciens de l'endroit B

----------


## esther&

Bonjour,

Je suis fa pour chaperlipopette pour des chatons actuellement. Je voulais attendre septembre pour accueillir un autre minou mais la situation étant catastrophique, je me propose en tant que fald pour un fiv de l endroit b soit le 10b ou le 11b.
il me manque une asso sachant que je prendrai en charge vaccin et castration.
chaperlipopette est une petite asso , elle fait beaucoup pour les chats de fourrière alors je ne sais pas si elle peut me chapeauter.
Je vous tiens au courant

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je te suis esther on change pas une équipe qui gagne. Dis moi que je fasse la résa. Houlà Venise va me tomber dessus. Cherche pas de nom il en a déjà un.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi je sais pas faire plouf plouf......Purée personne pour prendre l'autre FIV je lui laisse celui qu'elle veut je m'en fiche mais c'est cruel là !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon je vais voir qui est le plus en urgence et ce sera celui là.

----------


## bbpo

> bbpo, vous voulez un reçu ?


Oui, SVP

----------


## anne moisson

La 2a est réservée sous la patte de l' espoir et sa fa va la chercher cette ap-midi ou demain matin au + tard .

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je veux bien sortir les 2 fiv mais il me faut des dons pour contrôler en PCR le FIV. C'est 41 euros par chat. Bon je dois partir et reste joignable par tel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ce rajoute à ca le lot quotidien Rappel + castration.

----------


## TROCA

> En fait la 21a est sortante demain, tout est bouclé, elle a une FAQ, une FA et une asso. Vu avec SarahC


La réservation a-t-elle été faite . Peut-on l'intégrer dans le récap ? Association : les Amis de Neo  *=> pour la 21a*

----------


## sydney21

*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap
*
*(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit
**corinne27:* Possibilité FA Transit et FAQ voire un peu plus, dans le 42 
possibilité FA jusqu'à fin juillet, pour le 1a peut etre? Voire plus si je trouve solution garde 15 j en aout.
*Tacha:* dispo pour FA de transit de 2-3 jours si besoin sur Paris 
*Fina_Flora :* possibilité FA transit de samedi à mardi soir 
*Alicelovespets:* FA transit
*pouetpouet* : si besoin pr une quarantaine sociable voire timide- mais facile à soigner (4b ou 11b)
avec asso proche pr véto, médoc.

*PISTES ASSOS

**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes
- boubali (Patte Normande) =>**pour un chat si il y a une famille d'accueil longue durée en Normandie.* 
-* flokelo (SSAD)* *=> pour le 3a si FA longue durée se propose* 
*- Kusum ( les amis de Néo )* *=> pour la 21a si FA quarantaine
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Chat'perlipopette :
**15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille => sortie le 07/06
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille => sortie le 07/06
*_Vont chez Gaston puis chez Melfanwy

_*SYDNEY21 :
**38b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide* *=> sorti le 06/06
**39b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide => sorti le 06/06
GROS CORYZA

*
*PIAM :
**1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif* *=> sorti le 07/06
** Petit coryza! 

**20a) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable* *=> sortie le 07/06*

*34a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE* *=> sortis le 07/07
**avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin*
*URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!
*
*
Handi'cats :
**3a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby FIV + TRES sociable* *=> sorti le 07/06

**Babe78 :
**2a) Femelle 10 mois blanche avec tâches noires, craintive/trouillarde, testée FIV/FELV négatif

**??? :
**21a) Femelle 2 ans Seal Point sociable*


*BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC POUR CES URGENCES LA :
**12a) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide* _testé négatif
_*13a) Mâle 6 mois noir et blanc timidou mais sociable* _testé négatif
_*Il a un pb à l'oeil qui nécessite des soins (uvéite).* 


*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Gaia4ever:* sorties endroit B samedi
*Fina_flora* : sorties endroit A samedi
*Sydney21* : relais avec Gaia4ever de Claye à Villemomble samedi

*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*a**liceg :* à partir de samedi 17h dans un rayon de 60km autour de 94170 (le perreux sur marne); poss relais, extension au cas par cas 
*Sand 78* :co-voiturage du 93 vers le 78 dimanche en fin d'après-midi 
*Partenaire 77:* co-voit mardi ou mercredi
*Alicelovespets* : cotrainage en transports en commun dans Paris 
*Coch :* co-voit-métro-RER toutes zones navigo, avec 1 boite et sac bleu en journée uniquement, et pas d'animaux qui sont trop faibles pour les transports urbains ( bruits/stress/durée de trajet/soins/etc etc etc). *
Parents Lilly1982 :* cotrainage Paris vers l'Yonne (Sens, puis transfert à côté d'Auxerre) 
*Contact Kt94 :* départ Fontenay sous Bois ce soir à 20h direction Strasbourg par un contact de Kt94.
- dimanche soirn le 10/06, train qui arrive vers 22.30 de Paris Est à Strasbourg (67)
- le 12/06, de Paris Est à Strasbourg, arrivée un peu plus tard. 



*MATERIEL

Gaia4ever :* 7 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou maman et bébés
*Fina_flora* : 2 grandes caisses et 4 à 6 normales
*aliceg :* 1 caisse, 1 sac IKEA
*alexiel-chan :* 9 sacs IKEA dispo
*Lady92 :* une caisse de transport à Venise + 7 sacs IKEA

----------


## Verlaine

> nous avons accepté de chapeauter la 2a vu l'urgence mais du coup, nous n'avons pas pu chercher de vétérinaire ayant de bons tarifs association à proximité donc nous aurions besoin d'un coup de pouce pour ces soins


Si un véto à Paris 8 vous va je peux vous donner l'adresse de ma clinique et vous faire profiter de mes tarifs éleveur ( je n'élève pas j'ai juste une famille nombreuse).

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 : 20  pour  le 1a avec reçu si possible*
*Mirabelle94 : 20  pour  la 2a avec reçu si possible*
* ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
**lorris    : 35** ** (5 pour chacun des anciens de l'endroit B)* *avec reçu
Dominobis :100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu*
* 
TOTAL: 345 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93
=> Seront utilisés pour les 2 noirs et blancs craintifs que personne ne prenait
+ 1 bon supplémentaire si pas utilisé les semaines passées! 

Charoline : 1 stérilisation ou 2 castrations pour des anciens.
* :: *QUI SUIT?* ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*A toutes les personnes dont les propositions ont été intégrées dans le récap, pouvez vous remplacer votre message initial par "edit", idem pour les personnes ayant posté la liste dans les pages passées, les appels à dons?*

*Car cela facilitera la lecture une fois le SOS bouclé, et évitera de se faire des pages et des pages.*
*
D'ailleurs, dorénavant, si qqn pouvait se charger à la fin de faire un récap complet des chats sortis, av les photos, en fin de SOS une fois classé, cela faciliterait d'autant le pointage. Si l'assoc n'est pas connue, pas grave, nous la connaissons, je parle notamment des sauvetages sans filet, à l'arrache.* 


Merci à tous et merci aux modérateurs pour les nettoyages.  ::

----------


## Patricia89

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...7/#post1157216
> 
> Ai lancé l'appel ici, sait-on jamais!


Apparemment c'est ok pour le vétérinaire qui se trouve dans le 77. J'ai récupéré la minette 2a. Elle est chez moi. Il n'y a plus qu'à patienter pour qu'elle vienne vers nous. Mais déjà dans la voiture, elle s'est détendue. Elle n'était plus ramassée sur elle-même et s'était allongée. On va y arriver. Pour info, j'habite limite sud 77.

----------


## lynt

Fina avait dit qu'elle avait bien vu deux chats dans deux box différents (et même deux pièces différentes) donc pas les mêmes mais la ressemblance est assez troublante (surtout pour un marquage pas hyper courant) pour faire penser à des soeurs.

Super pour la 2a, contente de la savoir sortie et en sécurité  :: .

----------


## TROCA

> Apparemment c'est ok pour le vétérinaire qui se trouve dans le 77. J'ai récupéré la minette 2a. Elle est chez moi. Il n'y a plus qu'à patienter pour qu'elle vienne vers nous. Mais déjà dans la voiture, elle s'est détendue. Elle n'était plus ramassée sur elle-même et s'était allongée. On va y arriver. Pour info, j'habite limite sud 77.


Merci pour elle Patricia. Elle était seulement terrorisée en cage et on la comprend. J'espère qu'elle va se détendre complètement !

----------


## mirabelle94

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Euh, VINNEUF, c'est la ville, donc on ne peut pas être plus précis.
En gros, "le plus près de" cette ville, comme indiqué dans le titre.[/QUOTE]

oui bien entendu, j'ai été interrompue pendant la rédaction du message du coup il est parti alors que la réponse avait déjà été postée.
 dès que le mien s'est affiché j'ai vu la réponse  et donc  j'ai de suite édité mon message devenu inutile :-)

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Apparemment c'est ok pour le vétérinaire qui se trouve dans le 77. J'ai récupéré la minette 2a. Elle est chez moi. Il n'y a plus qu'à patienter pour qu'elle vienne vers nous. Mais déjà dans la voiture, elle s'est détendue. Elle n'était plus ramassée sur elle-même et s'était allongée. On va y arriver. Pour info, j'habite limite sud 77.


Auriez vous la possibilité de nous faire une photo, mais je conçois que ce ne soit pas évident!
Je me demande vraiment si c'est la même que l'autre, car la vôtre était un peu cachée.
Merci encore pour la sortie et son accueil!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, plusieurs chats ne sont plus sur la liste de l'endroit B.
Ce jour était le jour du passage véto, je ne sais pas du tout si c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise nouvelle sachant que bcp d'anciens ne sont plus là, dont des craintifs, à moins que des assocs bonnes âmes aient décidé d'en prendre. Espérons.

----------


## mirabelle94

suis très soulagée pour la petite 2a,  :: j'ai bien cru qu'elle n'en sortirait jamais.
Suis également très troublée par la ressemblance avec la 14a ... ?

----------


## TROCA

*AUCUN CHAT RÉSERVÉ A L'ENDROIT B HORMIS LES 2 BÉBÉS! CA VA CARTONNER SOUS PEU POUR EUX!!!*  :: 

*ET JE RAPPELLE QUE LES RARES INTERVENANTS SONT TOUJOURS PRENEURS D'UN COUP DE POUCE QUAND ILS SORTENT DES MALADES OU DES CRAINTIFS ET MALADES A L'ARRACHE, CHOSE QUE QUASI PERSONNE NE VEUT!!
*

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 : 20  pour  le 1a avec reçu si possible*
*Mirabelle94 : 20  pour  la 2a avec reçu si possible*
* ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
**lorris    : 35** ** (5 pour chacun des anciens de l'endroit B)* *avec reçu*
*Dominobis : 100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu*
*bbpo* : *35  pour la 2a avec reçu 
aliceg :* *20  pour les anciens de l'endroit B                         avec reçu


TOTAL: 400 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93
=> Seront utilisés pour les 2 noirs et blancs craintifs que personne ne prenait

Charoline : 1 stérilisation ou 2 castrations pour des anciens.

Mirabelle94 : stérilisations sur la base de 30 chacun pour les 10b et 11b

* :: *QUI SUIT?* ::

----------


## SarahC

* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE!!!*         MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL                  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE  A         TEMPS.
*
**LES NOUVEAUX:*
*

14a) Femelle 10 mois noir et blanc timide* _testé négatif

_
*
17a) Femelle 9 ans noire sociable
*
*
18a) Femelle 4 ans noire sociable
*_Alopécie à la queue dû a des léchages intensifs; certainement le stress_


*
19a) Mâle 1 an gris tabby sociable
37a ) Mâle 10 mois noir et blanc timide
Sont ensemble

*


*
22a) Femelle 1 an noire poils mi-longs timidou mais sociable

*
*
23a) Mâle 10 mois roux tabby et blanc timide

*



************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE*                    MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR      SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE  DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
LES ANCIENS:
*

*7b) Mâle 1 an noir, timidou mais sociable* testé fiv/felv -
*Fin de coryza
*_Sortant de suite !_*
**

LES NOUVEAUX :


**26b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*Fin de coryza*
Sortant de suite  !
 
*27b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable**,* _testé FIV FELV -_
** *Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* **Sortante de suite !

*28b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Coryza!* 
Sortant de suite !

*29b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable
*Sortant de suite  !

*31b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timidou mais sociable
*Sortant de suite  !
 
*32b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
**Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !

*33b) Mâle 1 an bleu un peu craintif
Monorchide* _(ce qui veut dire un seul testicule)
_Sortant de suite  !

----------


## TROCA

::  Tous les anciens 4b, 8b, 9b, 10b et 11b ont disparu des listes . Les 10b et 11b n'ont pas trouvé de solution via Chaperli ?

----------


## lynt

Quand on n'arrive pas à vider les listes, eux y arrivent fort bien  :: 

La petite 4b que pouetpouet pointait déjà comme invisible la semaine dernière a fini par y passer visiblement.

J'ai l'impression que les photos aident les chats de l'endroit a mais qu'elles desservent les chats de l'endroit b qui demeurent du coup complètement invisibles. Ces chats méritent de vivre, qu'ils aient une photo ou pas, qu'on les voit ou pas, c'est la même souffrance au quotidien pour eux et le même risque d'y rester.

----------


## Calymone

> Auriez vous la possibilité de nous faire une photo, mais je conçois que ce ne soit pas évident!
> Je me demande vraiment si c'est la même que l'autre, car la vôtre était un peu cachée.
> Merci encore pour la sortie et son accueil!



Je pense vraiment que ce ne sont pas les mêmes, la 14a a l'oreille droite toute noire, y compris les poils intérieurs, alors que la minette 2a à le bout de l'oreille blanche, et les poils à l'intérieur de celle ci aussi.
Il est évident que j'éditerais mon message dès qu'il aura été lu ^^

Merci pour les news de mon rouquin FIV+ chaperli  ::

----------


## TROCA

Il faut se mobiliser dès à présent pour ceux qui restent encore, trop nombreux. Merci à tous ceux qui ont proposé pour les anciens de la liste B de bien vouloir dès à présent reporter leur don sur d'autres selon leur convenance. On ne baisse pas les bras !
Merci à tous ceux et celles qui ont permis la sortie de 15 chats en comptant les BB  ::

----------


## Charoline

*AUCUN CHAT RÉSERVÉ A L'ENDROIT B HORMIS LES 2 BÉBÉS! CA VA CARTONNER SOUS PEU POUR EUX!!!* *

ET JE RAPPELLE QUE LES RARES INTERVENANTS SONT TOUJOURS PRENEURS D'UN COUP DE POUCE QUAND ILS SORTENT DES MALADES OU DES CRAINTIFS ET MALADES A L'ARRACHE, CHOSE QUE QUASI PERSONNE NE VEUT!!


RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou sans reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
lorris : 35  (5 pour chacun des anciens de l'endroit B) avec reçu
Dominobis : 100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu
bbpo : 35  pour la 2a avec reçu 
aliceg : 20  pour les anciens de l'endroit B avec reçu


TOTAL: 400 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93
=> Seront utilisés pour les 2 noirs et blancs craintifs que personne ne prenait

Charoline : 1 stérilisation ou 2 castrations pour des anciens aux tarifs association (sur la base de 30 pour la castration et de 60 pour la stérilisation) avec reçu si possible

Mirabelle94 : stérilisations sur la base de 30 chacun pour les 10b et 11b

QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Rassurez vous  10b et 11b (2 fiv  :: ) sortent demain sous CHATPERLIPOPETTE. Lily 75 s'occupera de leur accueil (transit et quarantaine) avant leur covoiturage .
4b, 5b, 8b, 9b et 30b auraient eté réservés directement en fourrière par une autre structure.

----------


## mirabelle94

> Rassurez vous  10b et 11b (2 fiv ) sortent demain sous CHATPERLIPOPETTE. Lily 75 s'occupera de leur accueil (transit et quarantaine) avant leur covoiturage .
> 4b, 5b, 8b, 9b et 30b auraient eté réservés directement en fourrière par une autre structure.


OUFFFF  !!!!!     ::

----------


## Charoline

Un grand ouf de soulagement pour ces 7 chats...

Dans les anciens, il ne reste que lui :

*7b) Mâle 1 an noir, timidou mais sociable testé fiv/felv -
Fin de coryza
**Sortant de suite !






*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Nous classons le sujet pour plus de clarté et en referons un sous peu.

----------


## Patricia89

> Je pense vraiment que ce ne sont pas les mêmes, la 14a a l'oreille droite toute noire, y compris les poils intérieurs, alors que la minette 2a à le bout de l'oreille blanche, et les poils à l'intérieur de celle ci aussi.
> Il est évident que j'éditerais mon message dès qu'il aura été lu ^^
> 
> Merci pour les news de mon rouquin FIV+ chaperli


Je pense que c'est de moi que l'on parle pour les photos lol. Non ce sont deux chattes différentes. La 14a a une tâche noire près de la gueule que n'a pas la 2a qui s'appellera peut-être Vénus.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je te suis esther on change pas une équipe qui gagne. Dis moi que je fasse la résa. Houlà Venise va me tomber dessus. Cherche pas de nom il en a déjà un.


Moi aussi je te suis de prés Chatperlipopette. 
A Serge :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Patricia , merci pour Vénus en espérant que l' on pourra enfin donner un prénom à la petite 14a  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Rassurez vous 10b et 11b (2 fiv ) sortent demain sous CHATPERLIPOPETTE. Lily 75 s'occupera de leur accueil (transit et quarantaine) avant leur covoiturage .
> 4b, 5b, 8b, 9b et 30b auraient eté réservés directement en fourrière par une autre structure.


Pas de grasse mat' pour moi, alors  :: !Tant mieux!
Même si j'aurais préféré voir ma voiture remplie de mes 7 caisses de transport, c'est déjà deux de sauvés!  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

ouf pr "ma" noiraude. ::  la 4b.....
Et super pr les 2 FIV !! ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui Merci à toi Gaia et Sydney qui assurent demain matin la sortie fourrière des 2 fivounets.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Pensez aux photos, ça nous fait tjs super plaisir!!  ::

----------


## Patricia89

Alors pour les photos va falloir attendre un ti peu car c'est la misère. Elle s'est planquée sous le lit. Et sous le lit, il y a des tiroirs avec plein de fringues. Et la miss a trouvé que c'était vachement drôle et vachement moelleux d'y dormir. C'est Anthéa qui l'a trouvée cachée en plein milieu.

----------


## SarahC

Sans souci, ce n'est pas urgent.

----------


## aliceg

:: quelle bonne nouvelle pour les anciens !! tous ces petits "invisibles" c'était inespéré !
Pour mes 20€, vous pouvez les basculer pour le PCR des FIV + de Chatperlipopette.

----------


## 2amours

> quelle bonne nouvelle pour les anciens !! tous ces petits "invisibles" c'était inespéré !
> Pour mes 20€, vous pouvez les basculer pour le PCR des FIV + de Chatperlipopette.


C'est gentille merci pour elle!  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Pensez aux photos, ça nous fait tjs super plaisir!!


Pas de souci c'est prévu !  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces sorties et vivement les photos :-)
J espere que ceux qui n ont pas la chance de sortir demain tiendront bon...
En sait on plus sur la 17a? Si elle vivait avec d autres chats... Est il possible d avoir d autres photos d elle ?

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Pensez aux photos, ça nous fait tjs super plaisir!!


Tout est prêt: caisses,alèses, portable et appareil photo! ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Moi aussi je te suis de prés Chatperlipopette. 
> A Serge
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Patricia , merci pour Vénus en espérant que l' on pourra enfin donner un prénom à la petite 14a



 ::   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas de grasse mat' pour moi, alors !Tant mieux!
> Même si j'aurais préféré voir ma voiture remplie de mes 7 caisses de transport, c'est déjà deux de sauvés!


Eh ben non raté pour la grasse mat lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> quelle bonne nouvelle pour les anciens !! tous ces petits "invisibles" c'était inespéré !
> Pour mes 20€, vous pouvez les basculer pour le PCR des FIV + de Chatperlipopette.


 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je tenais aussi à dire que 2amours a largement contribué a la sortie du 11b car c'est elle qui lui fait une place en FALD ( et elle a déjà Sweety lui aussi FIV + sem21 )

Alors merci pour lui.

 ::

----------


## pacopanpan

> Rassurez vous  10b et 11b (2 fiv ) sortent demain sous CHATPERLIPOPETTE. Lily 75 s'occupera de leur accueil (transit et quarantaine) avant leur covoiturage .
> 4b, 5b, 8b, 9b et 30b auraient eté réservés directement en fourrière par une autre structure.



quel soulagement pour ceux là et pour les autres sorties de demain

je peux jouer ma chieuse de service?
question:
pourquoi les loulous endroit a ont un photographe perso et les loulous endroit b n'ont rien , sont ils moins photogéniques?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non, seulement des abus et des personnes mal intentionnées et du coup ils ne veulent plus qu'on fasse de photos.

----------


## mosca27

et il y a vraiment pas moyen de les amadouer (en faisant les yeux doux) pour justifier de notre noble cause afin de pouvoir prendre des photos endroit B ?

----------


## Calymone

Hé non ....

Malheureusement, c'est très représentatif de l'abus, au bout d'un moment ... On peux plus revenir en arrière ...

----------


## SarahC

> Merci pour ces sorties et vivement les photos :-)
> J espere que ceux qui n ont pas la chance de sortir demain tiendront bon...
> En sait on plus sur la 17a? Si elle vivait avec d autres chats... Est il possible d avoir d autres photos d elle ?


Demain peut être.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*BILAN DES CHATS RESERVES

**Chat'perlipopette :
**15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille* *=> sortie le 07/06
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille* *=> sortie le 07/06
*_Vont chez Gaston puis chez Melfanwy

_*10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable => sorti le 9/06
 URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite! 
*_Sortant de suite !
_*Va chez Lilly75 en FAQ puis chez esther
*

*11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs* *FIV +* *TRES sociable * *=> sorti le 9/06
*_Sortant de suite !
_*Va en FAQ chez Lilly75 puis chez 2amours


**SYDNEY21 :
38b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide* *=> sorti le 06/06
**39b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide => sorti le 06/06
****GROS CORYZA

*
*PIAM :
**1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif* *=> sorti le 07/06
** Petit coryza! 

**20a) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable* *=> sortie le 07/06*

*34a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE* *=> sortis le 07/07
**avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin*
*URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!
*
*
Handi'cats :
**3a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby FIV + TRES sociable* *=> sorti le 07/06

**Babe78 :
**2a) Femelle 10 mois blanche avec tâches noires, craintive/trouillarde, testée FIV/FELV négatif* *=> sortie le 8/06

**Les amis de néo ( Kusum ) :
**21a) Femelle 2 ans Seal Point sociable* *=> sortie le 9/06*


*BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC POUR CES URGENCES LA :
**12a) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc timide* _testé négatif
_*13a) Mâle 6 mois noir et blanc timidou mais sociable* _testé négatif
_*Il a un pb à l'oeil qui nécessite des soins (uvéite).* 

 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

]*AUCUN CHAT RÉSERVÉ A L'ENDROIT B HORMIS LES 2 BÉBÉS! CA VA CARTONNER SOUS PEU POUR EUX!!!* *

ET JE RAPPELLE QUE LES RARES INTERVENANTS SONT TOUJOURS PRENEURS D'UN COUP DE POUCE QUAND ILS SORTENT DES MALADES OU DES CRAINTIFS ET MALADES A L'ARRACHE, CHOSE QUE QUASI PERSONNE NE VEUT!!


RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20  avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10 sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou sans reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
lorris : 35  (5 pour chacun des anciens de l'endroit B) avec reçu
Dominobis : 100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu
bbpo : 35  pour la 2a avec reçu 
aliceg : 20  pour les 2 fiv 10b et 11b avec reçu


TOTAL: 400 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire 77: 1 ou 2 bons de stérilisation disponibles véto 93
=> Seront utilisés pour les 2 noirs et blancs craintifs que personne ne prenait

Charoline : 1 stérilisation ou 2 castrations pour des anciens aux tarifs association (sur la base de 30 pour la castration et de 60 pour la stérilisation) avec reçu si possible

Mirabelle94 : stérilisations sur la base de 30 chacun pour les 10b et 11b

QUI SUIT?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Je vous donne des nouvelles de ceux sortis et dont j'ai connaissance : 

15a et 16a : 
*La pépette qui a les poils plus longs ( celle qui grimpe au grillage en fourrière ) va bien, elle a mangé un peu de thon et se fait entendre.
La petite soeur pose plus de difficulté, elle ne mange pas, est nourrie a la seringue. On espère qu'elle remonte la pente.

*34a : 
*La maman a été remise sous perf car ne mange pas et a des selles liquides donc on évite la déshydratation. Les petits eux vont très bien.

----------


## pacopanpan

> *Je vous donne des nouvelles de ceux sortis et dont j'ai connaissance : 
> 
> 15a et 16a : 
> *La pépette qui a les poils plus longs ( celle qui grimpe au grillage en fourrière ) va bien, elle a mangé un peu de thon et se fait entendre.
> La petite soeur pose plus de difficulté, elle ne mange pas, est nourrie a la seringue. On espère qu'elle remonte la pente.
> 
> *34a : 
> *La maman a été remise sous perf car ne mange pas et a des selles liquides donc on évite la déshydratation. Les petits eux vont très bien.


comme c'est dur pour eux !!!!

ce temps passé a la fourrière laisse des traces

j'espère que cette petite maman toute frele et patraque aura assez de force pour remonter la pente et de s'occuper de ses petits

ils sont si petits ,quelle tristesse ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle s'en ocuppe très bien autrement ils ne seraient plus de ce monde. Elle est très maigre. Allez courage minette.....le meilleur t'attend.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Message de Gaia4ever : chats endroit B sortis en route pour relais avec Sydney.

 ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

*Premières photos des deux loulous sortis ce matin de l'endroit B:
(Elles ne sont pas géniales, j'espère que Sydney en fera des meilleures, mais ça donne un aperçu!)

**10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable
 URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite!* 
_Sortant de suite !_*



N'a pas particulièrement apprécié le transport (je pense que c'est surtout l'enfermement qui lui sortait par les trous de nez! ) et a gratté la grille comme un forcené tout le long du trajet, il s'est blessé la griffounette (je ne sais pas s'il se l'est arrachée,en tout cas il saignait...)
Cela dit, il appréciait les caresses sur la tête entre deux grattages de grille (une main sur le volant, l'autre à caresser le p'tit loulou et à lui parler )
Il était surtout stressé et apeuré, ce qui se comprend aisément. J'espère qu'il va vite se détendre par la suite. 


11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs* *FIV +* *TRES sociable 
*_Sortant de suite !




_*Effectivement très sociable, venait chercher les calins à la grille, a été très sage durant le covoit. Un beau noir comme je les aime, et à poils longs, en plus! 


Voilà, encore deux chats "comme les autres", même s'ils sont FIV+, qui ont droit à la douceur d'un foyer aimant et au bonheur !
Contente qu'ils soient enfin sortis de là, petit pincement au coeur pour les copains d'infortune qui sont restés sur place...*

----------


## sydney21

Voilà les loulous covoiturés ce matin :

*10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable => sorti le 9/06
 URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite! 
*


*11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs* *FIV +* *TRES sociable* *=> sorti le 9/06

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour info : le 10B était noté " ABIME ", je m'attendais à un chat avec une oreille en moins ou avec pleins de balafres. Eh surprise, il n'a rien de tout ça, il est splendide et a l'air d'avoir un très beau marquage. Le 11b est magnifique aussi. Après tout ce temps en fourrière, ils vont pouvoir se reposer dans leur FAQ.

Merci les filles pour la sortie, les nouvelles par sms et pour les photos.  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

la gueule de Serge :: 
Ils ne sera pas en cage dés demain soir , ca va lui faire du bien. Magnifique son copain noireaud

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Alors les filles ??? Je vois que vous êtes connectées....comment vous les trouvez vos protégés ?

----------


## esther&

Merci pour la sortie et les photos,  je m attendais à ce que mon loulou soit balafré ....mais non lol
Ils sont magnifiques!

----------


## 2amours

Magnifique les loulous! le premier n'est pas "abîmé" comme dit je trouve...
et le loulou qu'on va accueillir magnifique! en plus de ce que je voit il a des reflets chocolat!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Magnifique les loulous! le premier n'est pas "abîmé" comme dit je trouve...
> et le loulou qu'on va accueillir magnifique! en plus de ce que je voit il a des reflets chocolat!


Exact 2amours sur le certificat de tracabilité il est noté noir et brun. Il doit être splendide.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chatperlipopette au lieu de fuir, admire la profondeur de son regard, y a du vécu là dedans



Voui voui mais Serge pffffffff.......mais tu as raison, on retrouve le regard de CASH je trouve.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

edit

----------


## sydney21

Par contre le brun tabby et blanc nous a agréablement parfumé la voiture, hein Gaia ?

J'avoue que j'étais contente qu'il en sorte  :: 

Une petite castration ne sera pas du luxe...

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: ah ben quoi fallait bien qu'il se fasse encore plus remarqué !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le brun tabby et blanc va s'apeller SERGE et c'est pas de ma faute ! 

 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dis moi Venise on peut arranger la chose quand même parce que : A l'adoption SERGE mâle brun tabby et blanc...... Ca le fait moyen.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Eh voilà comment on grille qqun  ::

----------


## SarahC

La Seal Point est sortie ce matin. Si la FA temporaire nous lit, ccomment va-t-elle? P'tite photo? Merci à toutes pour le samedi "co-voit"!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

edit

----------


## SarahC

Si les FA ont des photos des chats sortis avant samedi, si factures, ou autres, je vous remercie de poster.

----------


## 2amours

Bon est bien le loulou noir s’appellera birdy, qui se prononce beurdy!

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Par contre le brun tabby et blanc nous a agréablement parfumé la voiture, hein Gaia ?
> 
> J'avoue que j'étais contente qu'il en sorte 
> 
> Une petite castration ne sera pas du luxe...


Effectivement, notre ami Serge, donc, s'était parfumé au "Fleur de Mâle" de chez Pipidechat, ce qui a rendu le trajet.... fort agréable!  :: 
Ma voiture s'en souvient ecore !

----------


## Verlaine

Bon qui peut expliquer le délire du prénom là? Pour les non initiés c'est compliqué de suivre!

Sinon encore des merveilles sorties ce jour, merci pour eux!  ::

----------


## Melfanwy

> *Je vous donne des nouvelles de ceux sortis et dont j'ai connaissance : 
> 
> 15a et 16a : 
> *La pépette qui a les poils plus longs ( celle qui grimpe au grillage en fourrière ) va bien, elle a mangé un peu de thon et se fait entendre.
> La petite soeur pose plus de difficulté, elle ne mange pas, est nourrie a la seringue. On espère qu'elle remonte la pente.


Je suis un peu rassurée, et croise les doigts pour que la seconde aille mieux, mais ça a l'air d'être des battantes, j'ai hâte de les rencontrer.  
Niveau nom, j'avais pensé à Hélix (ou Halix) (la poil long) et Hope.

----------


## Verlaine

> *Je vous donne des nouvelles de ceux sortis et dont j'ai connaissance : 
> 
> 15a et 16a : 
> *La pépette qui a les poils plus longs ( celle qui grimpe au grillage en fourrière ) va bien, elle a mangé un peu de thon et se fait entendre.
> La petite soeur pose plus de difficulté, elle ne mange pas, est nourrie a la seringue. On espère qu'elle remonte la pente.
> 
> *34a : 
> *La maman a été remise sous perf car ne mange pas et a des selles liquides donc on évite la déshydratation. Les petits eux vont très bien.


Pourra-t'on avoir des photos des puces et de la maman quand elle ira mieux?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bon qui peut expliquer le délire du prénom là? Pour les non initiés c'est compliqué de suivre!
> 
> Sinon encore des merveilles sorties ce jour, merci pour eux!


Houlà alors c'est un pari entre venise et moi même. La prochaine fois que je sortais un FIV il s'apellerait SERGE ! Alors comme Sweety est FIV aussi, j'ai décidé que tous les noms des loulous FIV finirait par Y. Le 10b s'appellera donc SERGY et le 11b BIRDY.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis un peu rassurée, et croise les doigts pour que la seconde aille mieux, mais ça a l'air d'être des battantes, j'ai hâte de les rencontrer.  
> Niveau nom, j'avais pensé à Hélix (ou Halix) (la poil long) et Hope.


OK pour HALIX et HOPE.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pourra-t'on avoir des photos des puces et de la maman quand elle ira mieux?


Je pense que GASTON en fera dans le week end.

----------


## Lily75

> Voilà les loulous covoiturés ce matin :
> 
> *10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable => sorti le 9/06
>  URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite! 
> *
> Pièce jointe 45929
> 
> *11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs* *FIV +* *TRES sociable* *=> sorti le 9/06
> 
> Pièce jointe 45930*


Le coin dodo les attend... J'ai très hâte de les rencontrer!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Bon ben 'serge' encore ca peut etre rigolo, mais sergy ca fait nase
S il faut que ca se termine par 'y', dans ce cas pourquoi pas Sergey (a prononcer 'Sergueil')  ::

----------


## lynt

Pitié pour ce chat, oubliez Serge et toutes ses déclinaisons  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lusiole

Moi j'aime bien  ::  (mais j'ai des goûts douteux^^).
Chaperli, vas-tu retester tes protégés ?

----------


## 2amours

je me permet de répondre!
oui tout les loulous vont être re tester avec test pcr!

----------


## esther&

Je me demandais pourquoi Serge tout en sachant au fond que c était un délire. je me disais juste: si mon parrain me rend visite il serait flatté que mon minou s appelle comme lui lol !! 
Pour moi , Serge pas de soucis mais sergy NON !!! 
Chez moi, c est familial alors je vous garantie pas qu il ne soit pas rebaptisé par mes enfants mdr parce que ça peut être pire !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors bon trouve lui un petit nom finissant par un Y.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Merci pour les sortants et les photos!!!  ::  C'est tellement important et plaisant de les VOIR!!!  ::

----------


## Heliums

*PIAM :
1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif* *= sorti le 07/06
** Petit coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !

Bon ! La FA transit de service a remis la main sur son appareil photo (caché sous une grosse pile de revues...)
Donc, les premiers sortis sont les derniers à avoir leur photo sur le site : 
Pour le loulou pas très différent de sa photo de fourrière, je n'ai malheureusement pas pu faire autrement que de le mettre en cage pour ces quelques jours (je dois laisser la fenêtre, non sécurisée, entrebaillée histoire que Monsieur ne parfume pas toute la maison quand il utilise sa caisse, aucun doute c'est un male ! ) donc entre le fait qu'il soit toujours très flippé et le fait qu'il ne supporte plus d'être enfermé, la photo n'est pas top. Il a une petite pièce de 50 cents dégarnie sur la tête (pas la peine de se faire une frayeur, il y a une magnifique trace de griffure en plein milieu qui lui fait comme une grosse ride, rien à voir avec la teigne) et le bout du nez tout rapé car il en a assez d'être en cage le pauvre. Plus de trace de coryza.

_

----------


## Heliums

*PIAM :
**20a) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable* *= sortie le 07/06*
Seront réservés demain jeudi

L'opposée du timide de l'autre salle de bain ; Pour elle j'ai du mal à faire une photo pas en trop gros plan genre : 
Elle a des yeux d'une couleur magnifique et elle fait des calins XXL
Tout le temps que je passe dans la salle de bain avec elle, elle ne me quitte pas les genoux.
Le premier jour elle m'a fait une frayeur, ne mangeait pas, ni croquettes, ni pâtée et allait tout liquide.
Une pipette vermifuge et une boite de thon au naturel plus tard, tout allait mieux.
Il faudra peut-être mieux voir ses dents, elle avale les croq chatons tout rond et laisse les grosses croq (des Fit je ne sais quoi pour avoir le poil au top !)
Bon, d'autres photos de la miss


Pas pu faire de moins près... Elle a un corps qui rapelle certaines dames, un peu carré avec des guiboles toutes fines !
Elle est vraiment hyper sociable.

----------


## Faraday

Elle est super cette photo ! j'adore !

----------


## Heliums

Oui, c'est une photo qui donne la banane ; je rigolais toute seule en la voyant ! on shoote 50 photos et parfois on est récompensé !  :Big Grin:

----------


## aliceg

C'est dommage de pas avoir le son avec, ça devait froufrouter/ronronner dans tous les sens non?  (avec les traces de bave sur l'objectif en prime  ::  )

----------


## Heliums

Exact ! plus patounage intensif de mes cuisses avec les petites griffes pointues !  ::

----------


## PiaM

::  merci Heliums pour les photo et les news  !

----------


## Rinou

Et voici :



> *21a) Femelle 2 ans Seal Point sociable*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lyli75 : comment s'est passé l'arrivée des 2 loulous chez toi ?

----------


## TROCA

> Rassurez vous  10b et 11b (2 fiv ) sortent demain sous CHATPERLIPOPETTE. Lily 75 s'occupera de leur accueil (transit et quarantaine) avant leur covoiturage .
> 4b, 5b, 8b, 9b et 30b auraient eté réservés directement en fourrière par une autre structure.


Quel soulagement de savoir tous nos anciens de l'endroit B finalement sauvés. Merci Chaperli pour les 2 FIV et merci à l'autre structure pour avoir pris en charge tous les autres.  :: 

Merci aux associations, aux FA et aux covoitureuses qui ont permis la sortie de ces loulous, en espérant que ceux qui sont en détresse la petite maman 34a, le petit bibou 16a vont remonter la pente et que ceux qui sont encore flippés vont se détendre avec les bons soins de leus nounous. 
Merci pour les photos qui viennent nous redonner espoir. 
N'oublions pas ceux qui restent et qui ont besoin de notre mobilisation à tous.
Une très grosse pensée très triste pour ceux dont la vie s'est arrêtée et que nous ne connaitrons qu'en photo, je pense aux "chats du poulailler "  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*NOUVEAU SUJET:
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9/#post1160946

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Alors bon trouve lui un petit nom finissant par un Y.


Piccadilly,Bounty, Crazy,Funny,Gipsy,Ebony,Lovely,SEXY!...... :: 
Avec tous les mots anglais finissant en Y, vous devriez trouver! ::

----------


## lorris

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B* *avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20 * *avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10* *sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou* *sans reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
lorris : 35  (5 pour chacun des anciens de l'endroit B)* *avec reçu (je reporte 15 euros sur la SEM 24)
Dominobis : 100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu
bbpo : 35  pour la 2a* *avec reçu 
aliceg : 20  pour les anciens de l'endroit B avec reçu*


*TOTAL: 400 
*

Quelques anciens de la fourrière B ayant été sortis par d'autres structures, je laisse 20 euros pour le 10b et 11b et je reporte 15 euros sur le 7b de la SEM 24. Je n'ai pas changé le total.

----------


## sydney21

Kenny, Teddy, Jessy, Body, Cory (noms de certains de mes protégés actuels ou adoptés)

----------


## lynt

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B* *avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20 * *avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10* *sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou* *sans reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
lorris : 20  (pour 10b et 11b)* *avec reçu (je reporte 15 euros sur la SEM 24)
Dominobis : 100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu
bbpo : 35  pour la 2a* *avec reçu 
aliceg : 20  pour les anciens de l'endroit B avec reçu*


*TOTAL: 385 
*

Ça donne ce total là donc.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour les noms du loulou, je pense que les enfants d'esther se feront une joie de lui trouver un petit nom.

----------


## Faraday

Grouny, Lexy, Fanzy, Lory, Gody, Litchy, Mathy, Mimy, Lily, Bully, Minny, Roxy, Lenny, Louly, Ritchy, Manty, Doty, Vany, Loény, Meddy, Diddy, Moupy, Pouzzy, Poppy, Poupy...

----------


## Melfanwy

Des nouvelles de la petite 16a? Elle mange enfin?

Et la maman sous perf, comment va-t-elle?

----------


## chatperlipopette

HOPE ne mange toujours pas seule. Gaston la nourrit pour le moment. HALIX ( poils mi longs ) elle va bien, elle mange seule. 

La minette sous perf se maintient.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Merci pour le récap dons.

Des nouvelles des autres minous en FA sinon?

----------


## sydney21

Concernant mes petits bouchons (ils n'ont toujours pas de nom  :: ), ils se maintiennent aussi, le plus costaud prend du poids, le plus petit reste à 450g, ils mangent tous les 2 seuls des croquettes chatons, et je complète avec de l'A/D et le fortifiant liquide en seringue pour plus de sûreté.

J'ai changé leur antibio qui ne semblait pas faire assez d'effet, et je leur met une petite bouillote d'eau chaude pour qu'ils soient bien.

Tous les 2 sont adorables, acceptent les soins sans rien dire et ronronnent.

----------


## chatperlipopette

" SERGE " est adorable même avec ses congénères, une vraie bonne patte. Il aura son rappel de vaccin jeudi et rejoindra esther ce samedi et finira sa quarantaine dans sa FALD.
Birdy pose un peu plus de soucis, il mord sans prévenir et est un peu virulent avec ses congénères. La castration future devrait apaiser tout ça.
Ils sont en bonne santé pour le moment. Pourvu que ça dure !

----------


## Lilly1982

Une bonne pâte ce Serge  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

EUREKA : HOPE s'est jetée sur la nourriture ce soir !!!! YES !

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## Melfanwy

Ça c'est de la bonne nouvelle!  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> La 2a est réservée sous la patte de l' espoir et sa fa va la chercher cette ap-midi ou demain matin au + tard .


C'ÉTAIT UNE MINETTE NOIRE DE 9 ANS ( APRÈS INDIQUÉ 6 ANS)???
car j'ai l'impression que la 17 a lui ressemble
en plus quand le mail d'urgence m'était parvenu j'avais lu socialble et là la 2 a semble craintive
j'ai peut être mal compris votre façon de mettre à jou

----------


## lynt

Celle-ci. La minette noire indiquée 9 puis 6 ans est la 2a de la semaine 24, pas 23. En semaine 23, c'est bien la 17a.


*2a) Femelle 10 mois blanche avec tâches noires, craintive/trouillarde, testée FIV/FELV négatif*_
Elle a peur, peur "à" et "de" crever, comme nous, si nous étions à sa place...._ 
_Sortante de suite !_

*
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact

----------


## Gaston

Je vois que les nouvelles sont parvenues sur le forum, car avec 7 bébés à biberonner et soigner, je n'avais pas vraiment le temps pour écrire ni pour les photos........................

Chatperlipopette:
Les deux minettes de 2 mois vont bien, mais j'ai eu très peur pour la plus petite qui vraiment se laissait dépérir, je peux vous assurer qu'elle n'est vraiment pas grosse on sent les côtes sous la peau mais elle mange maintenant même si le coryza n'est pas complètement terminé.

Piam:
La petite noire sous perf, n'avait pratiquement pas de lait donc j'ai du palier avec des biberons de lait maternisé chaque fois qu'ils se mettaient à hurler de faim. La maman malgré sa maigreur extrème s'en occupe très bien et ce matin j'ai eu la joie de voir que les deux gamelles étaient vides seulement je surveille car elle est toujours en diarrhée (moins liquide que les premiers jours, là aussi une amélioration). Maintenant qu'elle aussi remange je vais essayer le poulet cru et continuer le traitement, et le nutrigel afin que tout ce qu'elle prend n'aille pas dans le lait, je vais donc continuer le biberonnage encore quelques jours le matin et le soir. C'est une gentille qui se laisse soigner sans problème et qui me regarde avec des yeux plein de reconnaissance chaque fois que je lui repose ses petits après biberonnage. Par contre, je ne suis pas sur qu'ils soient nés le 01 juin car à leur arrivée à la maison j'avais plutôt l'impression qu'ils avaient seulement quelques heures........... il y a deux tigrés et un noir pas regardé le sexe............

Je terminerais par le nom du FIV, moi j'aime bien SERGE, ce n'est pas commun et puis j'avais bien appelé mon chat GASTON, c'est dans la même veine.......... et ce sont du fait de leur particularité des chats exeptionnelssssssssssss

----------


## Melfanwy

Globalement de bonnes nouvelles alors. J'espère que tout ce petit monde continuera à s'accrocher, en tout cas s'ils sont encore là, c'est grâce à toi alors merci pour eux

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui à force de l'apeller comme ça figurez vous que j'aime bien !!!!

Contentes que les puces HALIX et HOPE reprennent du poil de la bête. Par contre prépare toi a accueillir BIRDY après sa quarantaine. Il est pas facile et je ne peux pas le mettre avec 2amours qui a une petite puce ( sa fille ) de 2 ans . Je vais faire descendre la rouquinette chez elle. On en reparle par tel.

----------


## Lily75

Et voici les photos de Birdy et Serge! Celles de Serge sont pas terribles, j'en posterai de meilleures plus tard!

Tout d'abord Serge. Décrit comme "caractériel", c'est une crème! Câlin à souhait, hyper sociable, il fait des petits "roucoulements" quand je le caresse, il adore être gratouillé au menton. Il a une très belle robe! J'essayerai de le montrer sur les prochaines photos!



Et voici Birdy! Il est superbe! Une robe noire à poils mi-longs (longs?), de beaux yeux verts. Il a une partie de la robe rousse, ça se voit plutôt bien sur une des photos.



Et le best-of :




Rassurez-vous, ceci est un miaulement!

----------


## SarahC

Ca me rappelle une blague de photos de chats "qui font les méchants"... Soooon, sooooooooon.....
Mais trop compliqué à expliquer!

----------


## sydney21

Est-ce que Serge sent meilleur ? Samedi j'ai cru que j'allais m'évanouir !!!  ::

----------


## Lily75

Haha tout à fait! Moi je vote pour renommer Birdy en Azraël et le faire participer au casting du prochain film des Schtroumfs!

----------


## Lily75

> Est-ce que Serge sent meilleur ? Samedi j'ai cru que j'allais m'évanouir !!!


Ca va BEAUCOUP mieux! Monsieur a même pu squatter le lit!

----------


## sydney21

Une photo de mon petit "costaud" (toujours pas de nom, suis en panne d'inspiration).

Il est passé de 650g à 825g !  :: 



Par contre son frérot stagne à 450g, pourtant il mange et je continue à compléter à la seringue, mais il reste plus pris par le coryza, alors que le plus grand est en train d'en sortir.

----------


## SarahC

> Est-ce que Serge sent meilleur ? Samedi j'ai cru que j'allais m'évanouir !!!


Tu as déjà un chat qui a fait pipi hors de sa trappe pendant que tu le transportais?
C'est arrivé PILE 2 jours avant que ne parte à Barcelone l'hiver dernier, et PARFAIT, j'ai jeté tout ce que j'ai pu dessus, j'ai cru que j'allais mourir....
Et même 2 jours après, du non castré ct du ULTRA hardcore!
Surtout que j'ai oops oublié de prévenir la personne qui m'accompagnait que là où il avait mis son sac...
Ben ct PILE dessus.
Ca a mis des semaines à partir, une HO-RREUR!!! 
Plus jamais de trappe avec "rien" de prévu, jamais!
Et la trappe c pire que la cage, c ouvert de partout!! CONTRE le siège, SUR le siège!  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une photo de mon petit "costaud" (toujours pas de nom, suis en panne d'inspiration).
> 
> Il est passé de 650g à 825g ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre son frérot stagne à 450g, pourtant il mange et je continue à compléter à la seringue, mais il reste plus pris par le coryza, alors que le plus grand est en train d'en sortir.


Tu as essayé les petits pots pour BB humains au poulet, etc? 
Et le Nutrigel? 
A cet âge ils peuvent prendre du Baytril (en version appétante, mais si le peuvent en MICRO dose)?

----------


## SarahC

> Haha tout à fait! Moi je vote pour renommer Birdy  en Azraël et le faire participer au casting du prochain film des  Schtroumfs!





http://9gag.com/gag/2809705
Ca vient entre autre de là....


Les psychopathes en sommeil, qui font soon soooooon, very sooooon ("bientôt, trèèès bientôôôt"  pour les "I don't speak english")

Genre....

----------


## Lilly1982

> Tu as déjà un chat qui a fait pipi hors de sa trappe pendant que tu le transportais?
> C'est arrivé PILE 2 jours avant que ne parte à Barcelone l'hiver dernier, et PARFAIT, j'ai jeté tout ce que j'ai pu dessus, j'ai cru que j'allais mourir....
> Et même 2 jours après, du non castré ct du ULTRA hardcore!
> Surtout que j'ai oops oublié de prévenir la personne qui m'accompagnait que là où il avait mis son sac...
> Ben ct PILE dessus.
> Ca a mis des semaines à partir, une HO-RREUR!!! 
> Plus jamais de trappe avec "rien" de prévu, jamais!
> Et la trappe c pire que la cage, c ouvert de partout!! CONTRE le siège, SUR le siège!


 ::

----------


## SarahC

> 


C'était ET SUPER SEXE, ET SUPER CLASSE!!! Le Glam à l'état pur!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un DERNIER....

La variante c'est "Prends un chat qu'ils disaient, ça sera sympa tu verras "!

 

Blague à part j'adore les chats noirs et ce minou là, le "nôtre", je le trouve super chouchou!!

L'autre aussi bien sûr, mais il n'a pas cet air, malgré lui!  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Mon dieu, SarahC, ce site..... J'en pleure de rire !

----------


## SarahC

> Mon dieu, SarahC, ce site..... J'en pleure de rire !


Ah ben écoute! Si je peux faire plaisir!

----------


## sydney21

> Tu as essayé les petits pots pour BB humains au poulet, etc? Et le Nutrigel? A cet âge ils peuvent prendre du Baytril (en version appétante, mais si le peuvent en MICRO dose)?


Non pas essayé. Je leur donne actuellement du A/D et du Convalescence Support de RC + antibio. Les gamelles sont bien vidées en tout cas.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas (c'était mon cas la semaine dernière) :
Convalescence Support de RC est un aliment médicalisé très appétent, hautement digestible, et à forte concentration en nutriments essentiels sous forme de sachets à réhydrater. 
Il est indiqué pour la récupération nutritionnelle et la convalescence, en cas d'anorexie, de malnutrition, de difficultés à manger, ou en post-chirurgical, ainsi que pendant la gestation, l'allaitement et la croissance.

----------


## Angelle1013

> Et voici :



Des nouvelles de la minette Seal point, prénommée Fahra. La demoiselle s'est bien installée. Elle est timide mais elle sait se montrer câline (surtout quand elle a faim). Elle a l'air en bonne santé, seul son poil est cracra donc brossage, brossage et rebrossage. 

Voici quelques photos:

----------


## sydney21

Elle a des yeux magnifiques  ::

----------


## sydney21

Nouvelle pesée ce soir : 

mon "gros" bébé est passé de 650g à 900g en une semaine  ::  (il dévore les gamelles)

mon "petit" est passé de 450g à...490g (mange aussi pourtant, mais moins gourmand que son frère pour l'instant)

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Sév51

> Pièce jointe 46914


moi j'adore sa couleur chocolat... j'ai bien envie de la croquer  ::

----------


## Verlaine

> Des nouvelles de la minette Seal point, prénommée Fahra. La demoiselle s'est bien installée. Elle est timide mais elle sait se montrer câline (surtout quand elle a faim). Elle a l'air en bonne santé, seul son poil est cracra donc brossage, brossage et rebrossage. 
> 
> Voici quelques photos:
> 
> Pièce jointe 46914
> 
> Pièce jointe 46915


Ça me démange bien de l'adopter celle-là... je la trouvais déjà sublime en fourrière, mais là, dans un contexte normal, mon coeur a fait un gros boum!!!

----------


## Effran

> Ça me démange bien de l'adopter celle-là... je la trouvais déjà sublime en fourrière, mais là, dans un contexte normal, mon coeur a fait un gros boum!!!


Ben des fois faut laisser parler son coeur ::  :: 
C'est super pour les petits bonhommes la prise de poids.

----------


## Rinou

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles !
Ca fait plaisir vu le contexte actuel ...

----------


## lorris

Que devient ce minou ? Plus décontracté ?


*PIAM :
1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif* *= sorti le 07/06
** Petit coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !

Bon ! La FA transit de service a remis la main sur son appareil photo (caché sous une grosse pile de revues...)
Donc, les premiers sortis sont les derniers à avoir leur photo sur le site : 
Pour le loulou pas très différent de sa photo de fourrière, je n'ai malheureusement pas pu faire autrement que de le mettre en cage pour ces quelques jours (je dois laisser la fenêtre, non sécurisée, entrebaillée histoire que Monsieur ne parfume pas toute la maison quand il utilise sa caisse, aucun doute c'est un male ! ) donc entre le fait qu'il soit toujours très flippé et le fait qu'il ne supporte plus d'être enfermé, la photo n'est pas top. Il a une petite pièce de 50 cents dégarnie sur la tête (pas la peine de se faire une frayeur, il y a une magnifique trace de griffure en plein milieu qui lui fait comme une grosse ride, rien à voir avec la teigne) et le bout du nez tout rapé car il en a assez d'être en cage le pauvre. Plus de trace de coryza.

_

----------


## Verlaine

> http://9gag.com/gag/2809705
> Ca vient entre autre de là....
> 
> 
> Les psychopathes en sommeil, qui font soon soooooon, very sooooon


Je suis très déçue: il est où le SOOOON........................ FURBY???!!! Lui c'est pas qu'il me fait peur, il me terrifie!




> Ben des fois faut laisser parler son coeur


Ça ne va pas tarder... et ce sera un sauvetage.

----------


## tara60

> Ça ne va pas tarder... et ce sera un sauvetage.


Je vois que tu as déjà oublié Chonchon  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Oh non alors pas du tout, mais j'ai eu beau demander de ses nouvelles je n'en ai jamais reçu, pour finir par apprendre par hasard qu'il était adopté. Alors même si ça me laisse un goût amer, je lui souhaite d'être très heureux dans sa famille.
Du coup, je passe à autre chose, c'est mieux comme ça.

----------


## tara60

ben tu vois, je ne savais même pas qu'il était adopté moi  :: 

faut dire, je n'ai plus le temps d'aller sur le site de l'asso mais bon

----------


## chatperlipopette

Halix et Hope vont bien, elles se disputent quand c'est l'heure de manger lol.

Serge rejoint sa FALD esther demain soir via le train.

Birdy lui finit tranquillement sa quarantaine chez Lily75.

----------


## lynt

Des nouvelles des deux noirs et blancs en urgence sortis sans filet ? Comment vont-ils ? Une solution sur la durée a t-elle été trouvée pour eux ?

----------


## Gaston

Halix et hope vont très bien après des jours d'incertitudes, elles sont dynamiques et la cage commence à leur peser donc je vais les intégrer dans la maison en fin de semaine dès qu'elles n'auront plus de traitement. 
Elles ne mangent pas, elles dévorent mais il est vrai qu'elles ont du poids à reprendre car je sentais les os sous la fourrure.
Elles sont vraiment mimi, très joueuses, et réclament les bras dès qu'elles m'aperçoivent.
Leur FALD ne va pas s'ennuyer avec elles car maintenant elles sont pleines de vitalité.....;  ::

----------


## tara60

et des tites photos, siouplait mdame  ::

----------


## Gaston

*



34a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE = sortie le 07/07
avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin
URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!





**Malheureusement pour cette petite puce, deux de ses chatons sont DCD je les ai retrouvé (un samedi matin, l'autre dimanche matin ) mort près de leur maman.
Je les ai biberonné depuis leur sortie de fourrière (pour moi ils n'avaient que quelques heures de vie quand ils sont arrivés à la maison, 48h au grand maximum) car la maman n'avait que la peau et les os sur le dos et sous perfusion.

Depuis elle re-mange, même très bien mais pour que toute la nourriture ne soit pas transformée en lait je continuais deux fois pas jour les biberons, ce qui a permis à la maman de reprendre un peu de vitalité. C'est une maman très courageuse malgré son extrème maigreur elle s'occupait très bien de ses bébés, soulevait sa cuisse pour les garder au chaud.....

J'avoue que je ne comprend pas ce qui à provoqué celà aussi dans le doute, j'ai décidé de vermifuger le dernier châton, bien sur vu son poids, une pointe de vithaminte, on verra si celà lui est salutaire.
*

----------


## lynt

Pauvre maman, rip petits bébés  :: ... J'espère que le petit dernier va s'accrocher. Merci encore de prendre soin de toutes ces mamans et leurs bébés, ils ont de la chance de t'avoir.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Gaston pour la petite maman si jeune et ses petits qui au moins ne seront pas morts en fourrière mais dans la chaleur de leur maman et auront été aimés pour les quelques jours de leurs vie. RIP petits anges et on croise les doigts pour que le dernier petit et la maman s'en sortent.
Bon courage. ::

----------


## sydney21

Photos de mes petits grisous (j'ai honte  ::  mais ils n'ont pas encore de nom, enfin pour le petit ça sera peut-être Lenny mais le plus grand je trouve pas, si vous avez des idées je suis preneuse)

Mon plus costaud





Le petit



La photo n'est pas du jour, au niveau coryza ça s'est bien amélioré. Ils mangent bien, plus besoin de moi pour cela  :: 

Les 2 loulous sont depuis quelques jours dans ma SDB, ils ont plus d'espace

----------


## chatperlipopette

Kravitz lol  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

:: Ils sont trop mimis!

Tu peux apeller le grand Kravitz!  :: hihihi!

Quel humour,n'est ce pas!  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Kravitz lol


Tiens mais pourquoi n'y ai-je pas pensé ?  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

Ah bah Chaperli, je vois qu'on a le même humour !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé  :: . Ca m'a fait penser à Lilly1982 qui avait apellé les deux loulous qu'elle a eu en quarantaine pour moi : Sacha et Malo ( Chamallow )

----------


## Sév51

> Kravitz lol


j'y avais pensé, mais je n'avais pas osé l'écrire...  ::

----------


## Effran

Enki ou Willow ou Stan ::  sinon ben il s'appellera Kravitz, que veux-tu des fois faut pas lutter contre le destin :: 
En tout cas ils sont trop mignons tous les deux !

----------


## sydney21

J'avais aussi pensé à Tom et Jerry  :: mais le chat de mes parents s'appelle déjà Tom  ::

----------


## sydney21

Bonne nouvelle ! mes petits bouchons qui faisaient respectivement 450g et 650g à leur sortie il y a 15 jours font maintenant 870g et 1200g !  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

ou Ludwig pr l'autre chaton comme ça tu auras deux styles de musique !!  ::

----------


## Effran

> Bonne nouvelle ! mes petits bouchons qui faisaient respectivement 450g et 650g à leur sortie il y a 15 jours font maintenant 870g et 1200g !


Ils ont presque doublé leur poids ::  merci pour tes bons soins

----------


## sydney21

Un petit AVANT/APRES

Voici Lenny à son arrivée :





et aujourd'hui (admirez le gros bidon  :: )





et son frangin

avant



après

----------


## Faraday

Le gîte a l'air fort convenable, je viendrai bien en pension chez vous...

----------


## sydney21

Mes pensionnaires n'ont pas l'air de se plaindre  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le poil aussi est devenu magnifique, preuve de bons soins.

----------


## sydney21

> Photos de mes petits grisous (j'ai honte  mais ils n'ont pas encore de nom, enfin pour le petit ça sera peut-être Lenny mais le plus grand je trouve pas, si vous avez des idées je suis preneuse)
> 
> Mon plus costaud
> 
> Pièce jointe 48264


Je suis heureuse de vous apprendre qu'après 2 semaines de cogitation intense  :: , mon gros bb gris a ENFIN un nom !  :: 

Ca m'est venu comme ça, ce matin, alors que j'étais au volant...

Donc à partir d'aujourd'hui mon loulou s'appelle "LUIGI"  :: et son frangin "LENNY"

(bon maintenant il me reste à trouver des noms pour mes 2 rescapés de la semaine 25  :: )

----------


## aliceg

luigi a vraiment une bille de clown  ::

----------


## Muriel P

*3a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby FIV + TRES sociable* *
*_Sortant de suite !

__En a marre d'être enfermé !


_Est devenu Bubble ! Il est en FA chez Hiraeth. C'est un loulou adorable et câlin !!


Super, les photos ne s'affichent pas  :Frown:   J'avais jamais eu aucun pb et depuis hier, impossible d'en poster...

----------


## lynt

Tu ne crois pas que tu vas t'en tirer sans photo ?  ::

----------


## Calymone

Parce que je suis gentille et solidaire, voilà les photos de Bubble :P

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous remarquerez sa petite queue en tirbouchon :P

Encore un FIV absolument magnifique, adorable et ultra câlin, qui qui veux l'adopter ???  ::

----------


## lynt

Superbe ! Soquettes avant, bottes arrière, plastron blanc et la petite queue en tire-bouchon, il est vraiment très très beau ! :: 
Et très à l'aise, un minou prêt à rencontrer sa nouvelle famille  :Smile: .

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Mes pensionnaires n'ont pas l'air de se plaindre


Effectivement, en voyant les photos, la cantine doit être bonne et le service papouilles au top ! ::

----------


## sydney21

> Effectivement, en voyant les photos, la cantine doit être bonne et le service papouilles au top !


Embrasser un petit bidon tout rond de chaton, quel bonheur !  :: 

Sinon c'est fou ce que les chatons mangent, j'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à remplir des gamelles toujours vides...

----------


## Effran

> Embrasser un petit bidon tout rond de chaton, quel bonheur ! 
> 
> Sinon c'est fou ce que les chatons mangent, j'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à remplir des gamelles toujours vides...


Rhô remplir les gamelles qu'à moitié pour que les petits bidons viennent réclamer leur pitance à grands renforts de calins et de ronrons c'est pas bien :: 
En tout cas ils commencent à avoir un air bien coquin surtout le petit Luigi, ça pas tarder à être la fiesta ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Serge va bien, une photo prochainement.
Birdy a été castré ( histoire de calmer ses ardeurs ) + rappel TC + PCR pour infirmer ou confirmer le FIV +
Halix et Hope ont rejoint ce soir leur FA. Elles sont super sociables et de vrais amours. Leur post d'adoption va être fait et pourront trouver de gentilles familles une fois le rappel fait + les tests FIV/FELV.
Vous voulez les voir en photo ? Attention les yeux.....


HALIX


HOPE


Les 2 frangines réunies

----------


## Gaia4ever

Rhoooo, qu'elles sont mimis!  :: 
Elles aussi ce sont des bouilles à bisous et papouilles!
Pas de doute qu'elles trouveront vite des adoptants!

----------


## lynt

Ce serait top que quelqu'un craque pour les deux qu'elles puissent rester ensemble les deux beautés  :Smile: .

----------


## Lilly1982

Rhoo ce petit air de princesse ...  ::

----------


## PiaM

Quelques nouvelles de 34a, toujours en FA chez Gaston (MERCI pour ce que tu fais pour eux)

*34a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE* *= sortie le 07/07*
*avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin*
*URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!*

Pauvre petite mère a perdu 2 de ses bébés
La petite mère courage n'était que la peau et les os en sortant, en diarrhée et deshydratée alors même en s'occupant super bien de ses bibous, avec l'aide de Gaston qui a biberonné, 2 petits n'ont pas survécu et le troisième refuse toujours de s'alimenter tout seul
Au moins maman se remet doucement, la diarrhée va enfin mieux et elle reprends un peu de force.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Halix et Hope sont magnifiques  ::  Pas de doute elles vont faire des ravages à l'adoption !
Je croise les doigts pour la 34a et son bébé ! RIP pour les deux bouts de choux qui n'ont pas survécu  ::

----------


## lynt

Merci Piam de leur avoir donné la chance de sortir, merci Gaston pour tous tes bons soins à ces minous. Au revoir les bébés  :: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

Leur post d'adoption est fait. En tapant leur prénom vous pouvez les retrouver.

----------


## lynt

> Des nouvelles des deux noirs et blancs en urgence sortis sans filet ? Comment vont-ils ? Une solution sur la durée a t-elle été trouvée pour eux ?


Bis svp, on a des nouvelles des deux trouillards ?

----------


## Gaston

Elles sont belles mes deux princesses...   :: 

Hope doit reprendre un peu de poids, car elle était la plus touchée par le coryza et elle est restée plusieurs jours sans manger à part du nutrigel............. Avec moi, peut être parce que je l'ai soigné et donc passé du temps avec elle, c'était une vrai glue, à me suivre partout et dès que je me posais aussitôt sur mes genoux à ronronner et patouner....

Ce serait vraiment top si une famille pouvait les prendre ensemble, après ce qu'elles ont vécu....
Caresses à mes puces

----------


## lynt

Peut-être signaler sur leur post d'adoption qu'elles ont une soeur aussi à l'adoption avec le lien ? Au cas où les gens veuillent adopter deux chatons à la base ou se laissent tenter par les deux beautés.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je le note toujours  ::

----------


## momo

Je n arrive pas à trouver le post des puces  ::

----------


## lynt

Ah pardon, j'ai raté le truc alors quand j'ai lu les posts  ::  (edit, je viens d'aller voir, ptet juste rajouter le lien direct du topic d'adoption d'HOPE dans celui d'HALIX et inversement parce que tout le monde ne saura pas faire une recherche par nom et comme ça l'adoptant potentiel trouvera les deux annonces en même temps)

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...04-73-a-57932/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...04-73-a-57934/

----------


## momo

Merci Lynt.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui bonne idée. Merci Lynt.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis allée voir HALIX et HOPE dans leur FA aujourd'hui.......elles sont trop choux et très sociables. On devine bien leur petit caractère.

HALIX : Elle ne pense qu'à jouer
HOPE : Plus calme, c'est Miss ronron très proche de l'humain.

Elles vont très bien et RV demain chez le véto pour contrôle et vaccination.

----------


## sydney21

Lenny mon petit maigrichon de 450g fait aujourd'hui 1050g !

Et Luigi son frangin est passé de 650g à 1400g !

On mange bien à la cantine !!!  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

::  bravo et merci Sydney pour ce que tu fais pour ces minous!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bilan véto de HALIX et HOPE : Elles vont bien RAS. Rappel TC fait.

Pour le poids : HALIX = 1, 100 kg
                      HOPE = 1, 050 kg

----------


## Verlaine

> Des nouvelles de la minette Seal point, prénommée Fahra. La demoiselle s'est bien installée. Elle est timide mais elle sait se montrer câline (surtout quand elle a faim). Elle a l'air en bonne santé, seul son poil est cracra donc brossage, brossage et rebrossage. 
> 
> Voici quelques photos:
> 
> Pièce jointe 46914
> 
> Pièce jointe 46915


Des nouvelles de cette magnifique puce?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de SERGE 

Il sera castré et test en PCR pour infirmer ou confirmer le FIV mardi. Il est très câlin et répond au nom de SERGE donc pas possible de le changer. Ben bravo !!!!!!! Quand sa FA l'apelle par ce prénom il arrive immédiatement en roucoulant. Que voulez vous ? C'est le destin !
Allez place aux photos



- - - Mise à jour - - -

GASTON a dû prendre en charge BIRDY chez elle. Tu peux nous donner des nouvelles et nous faire des petites photos ?

Merci.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je trouve que Serge ça lui va bien =D

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ::  :: 
Moi aussi, j adore

----------


## chatperlipopette

BIRDY a été castré + test en PCR + rappel TC fait.

On croise les doigts.

----------


## Lily75

Merci pour les nouvelles de Serge! J'aime beaucoup ce nom également.

Birdy est toujours chez moi, il part chez Gaston mardi soir!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ok comme c'était prévu ce week end à la base. Il va comment ? Tu as des photos ?

----------


## Lusiole

Hourra pour Serge, j'adore ! En plus il est beeeeeeaaaaaauuu  :: !

----------


## chatperlipopette

BIRDY est confirmé en PCR positif  ::

----------


## 2amours

> BIRDY est confirmé en PCR positif


roh mince!

----------


## Gaia4ever

::  .... Ca l'empêche pas d'être un amour de chat!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah voui mais on a toujours un espoir que ce soit le contraire. Sweety j'avais le même espoir. Là j'avoue que pour SERGE j'en ai plus.

----------


## Verlaine

Qui peut me donner des nouvelles de la minette seal point? Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

La castration s'est bien passée pour Serge, résultat PCR en fin de semaine prochaine.

----------


## sydney21

Voici Lenny qui a repris du poil de la bête :





Et les frangins en plein câlin

----------


## Verlaine

Ils dorment dans un bidet? C'est la crise du logement chez toi avec tous tes pensionnaires!

----------


## sydney21

Mon bidet a toujours eu beaucoup de succès avec mes pensionnaires, notamment les chatons  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Des nouvelles de la minette Seal point, prénommée Fahra. La demoiselle s'est bien installée. Elle est timide mais elle sait se montrer câline (surtout quand elle a faim). Elle a l'air en bonne santé, seul son poil est cracra donc brossage, brossage et rebrossage. 
> 
> Voici quelques photos:
> 
> Pièce jointe 46914
> 
> Pièce jointe 46915


Verlaine, fais un MP à sa FA pr les news.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Voici le dernier recap don :



RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B* *avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20 * *avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10* *sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou* *sans reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
lorris : 20  (pour 10b et 11b)* *avec reçu (je reporte 15 euros sur la SEM 24)
Dominobis : 100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu
bbpo : 35  pour la 2a* *avec reçu 
aliceg : 20  pour les anciens de l'endroit B avec reçu*


*TOTAL: 385 
*

----------


## SarahC

> *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS
> 
> TROCA : 30  avec reçu
> SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
> Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B* *avec reçu si possible
> Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
> Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible
> ifuzeau : 20 * *avec ou sans reçu
> Morphée 777: 10* *sans reçu
> ...


Dernier pointage en date si je ne m'abuse?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui je te l'avais mis juste au dessus.

----------


## Verlaine

> Verlaine, fais un MP à sa FA pr les news.


Fait merci.

----------


## Angelle1013

> Qui peut me donner des nouvelles de la minette seal point? Merci!


Bonjour,

La minette seal point (Fahra) va bien. Elle est sortie de fourrière sous l'association "Les amis de Néo" (dans le 94)
Elle est toujours en quarantaine chez moi. Le test teigne est négatif et elle est en bonne santé, par contre, elle vient d'être stérilisée donc elle reste en convalescence pour quelques jours. C'est une bonne mémère timide, un peu craintive mais qui réclame des caresses quand elle est à l'aise. Elle a besoin d'observer longuement la personne à qui elle a à faire.
Elle a croisé mon chat qui a été très désagréable avec elle. Fahra en tous cas, n'a pas été agressive et est retournée dans son panier sans demander son reste. Comme elle a eu ses chaleurs avant de se faire stériliser, elle était très effrontée et pot de colle mais son caractère habituel est plus calme et posé.

----------


## Verlaine

Merci pour les nouvelles tant attendues.  :: 
Elle est de plus en plus jolie cette puce...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de tout le monde :

SERGE : sa facture PCR + castration s'élève à 71 euros. Je metterai la facture dès que je la reçois. Toujours pas le résultat du PCR.....j'attends. Autrement il va très bien, il fait sa petite vie, il est OK chats, pour les chiens il s'habitue.

BIRDY : S'il s'acclimate avec les chiens il devrait rejoindre Lolotte84 en FALD. Il est splendide et d'une couleur très très originale. Je vous mets une photo après.

HOPE : Elle devrait rejoindre ma troupe ce samedi.

HALIX : Elle a une visite vendredi en vue d'une adoption.....à suivre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

VOICI LE BEAU GOSSE :

----------


## esther&

Bonjour,

J ai enfin eu le résultat du pcr de serge par contre pas encore reçu la facture.Il est bien fiv.
Il se porte bien, un peu timide, il n aime pas être porté mais son roucoulement le rend irrésistible lol!!

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour,
> 
> J ai enfin eu le résultat du pcr de serge par contre pas encore reçu la facture.Il est bien fiv.
> Il se porte bien, un peu timide, il n aime pas être porté mais son roucoulement le rend irrésistible lol!!


Mince.... Dommage!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Pas grave Serge, sors tous tes atouts et tu vas faire chavirer au plus vite un adoptant

----------


## Gaia4ever

rhooo! Zut alors!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mouais pas grave, esther aime bien les FIV, n'est ce pas Alcatraz ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Elle est bien, cette Esther
une copine de plus

----------


## chatperlipopette

Serge sur l'armoire parce qu'on a une vue sur tout ce qui se passe !

----------


## esther&

Serge est très gentil, il se méfie quand il ne connaît pas certainement du à son passé. Des que je l appelle, il vient me faire pleins de câlins en roucoulant. Il est très gentil avec mes autres minous donc ce n est pas un soucis pour moi qu il soit fiv. C est vrai que j ai adopté alcatraz fiv et c est vraiment un chat extra!! Tant qu ils ne sont pas bagarreurs , il n y a aucune crainte à avoir !!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Il est trop mignon Serge !

----------


## chatperlipopette

HALIX a été adoptée et HOPE est chez moi en FA. Elle a son post dans les adoptions.

Voici le post de BIRDY : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-91-a-62405/

Voici le post de SERGE : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-38-a-62403/

----------


## lynt

Super pour Halix, j'espère que Hope, Lexie, Sweety, Birdy et Serge connaîtront bientôt le même bonheur  :Smile: .

C'est vraiment très agréable d'avoir des nouvelles des loulous sortis même des mois après. Je remercie chaleureusement les assoc qui se donnent la peine d'en donner, ça fait chaud au coeur  :Smile: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'aurai voulu donner des nouvelles de Berlioz qui revient à l'adoption ( sem7 ) et de Granite ( post RP de décembre ) mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Super pour Halix, j'espère que Hope, Lexie, Sweety, Birdy et Serge connaîtront bientôt le même bonheur .
> 
> C'est vraiment très agréable d'avoir des nouvelles des loulous sortis même des mois après. Je remercie chaleureusement les assoc qui se donnent la peine d'en donner, ça fait chaud au coeur .


Disons que c'est un minimum de respect pour ceux qui ont suivi les posts, les donateurs et ceux qui ont participé à leurs sorties.

----------


## lynt

SEM 7: 10 chats de très sociables (2 blessés) à craintifs + 3 BB,  AVT JEU 16/02!(RP)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah génial !!!!! Merci bcp Lynt !

----------


## lorris

Et lui PIAM, que devient-il ?


*PIAM :
1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif* *= sorti le 07/06
** Petit coryza! 
*_Sortant de suite !

Bon ! La FA transit de service a remis la main sur son appareil photo (caché sous une grosse pile de revues...)
Donc, les premiers sortis sont les derniers à avoir leur photo sur le site : 
Pour le loulou pas très différent de sa photo de fourrière, je n'ai malheureusement pas pu faire autrement que de le mettre en cage pour ces quelques jours (je dois laisser la fenêtre, non sécurisée, entrebaillée histoire que Monsieur ne parfume pas toute la maison quand il utilise sa caisse, aucun doute c'est un male ! ) donc entre le fait qu'il soit toujours très flippé et le fait qu'il ne supporte plus d'être enfermé, la photo n'est pas top. Il a une petite pièce de 50 cents dégarnie sur la tête (pas la peine de se faire une frayeur, il y a une magnifique trace de griffure en plein milieu qui lui fait comme une grosse ride, rien à voir avec la teigne) et le bout du nez tout rapé car il en a assez d'être en cage le pauvre. Plus de trace de coryza.

_

----------


## SarahC

Je lui fais un MP.

----------


## PiaM

1a)
Heureusement castré entre temps mais il a vite été impossible à garder enfermé donc vadrouille dans la maison mais reste méga craintif et se planque dès qu'on l'approche donc pour le moment pas de photos

voilà une tit photo de 
*20a) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable* *= sortie le 07/06*


Hariett aime moyennement la présence d'autres chats et reste toujours un peu en hauteur pour surveiller ce qui se passe, mais elle s'est bien détendue et est toujours en demande de calins, vraiment une gentille minette

----------


## lorris

merci pour les nouvelles

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

TROCA : 30  avec reçu
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B* *avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible
ifuzeau : 20 * *avec ou sans reçu
Morphée 777: 10* *sans reçu
Girafe: 10 avec ou* *sans reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu
lorris : 20  (pour 10b et 11b)* *avec reçu (je reporte 15 euros sur la SEM 24)
Dominobis : 100 pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu
bbpo : 35  pour la 2a* *avec reçu 
aliceg : 20  pour les anciens de l'endroit B avec reçu*


*TOTAL: 385 


*Encore un appel à dons TRES en retard, il est le 6ème sur les 10 qui va être résolu cette nuit.... 

Comme je le précisais sur d'autres sujets, ce n'est plus notre façon de  faire désormais, trop de retard pour les donateurs et les assocs, trop  de temps passé sur cela, et pas assez pour 24h si l'on a une vie privée  comme tout le monde, et un travail.

Je me répète pour ceux qui lisent les SOS, les dons sont pointés d'abord:
- selon leur fléchage
- selon les reçus demandés
- selon les frais engendrés
- le nombre de chats, mais avant cela, les cas particuliers, type malades, blessés, etc.
- quand le chat n'est pas sorti, le don est réattribué, sauf en cas de report de votre part
- parfois le don est divisé en deux.... 

On fait au mieux, c'est tjs imparfait, et on le sait, mais il faut bien trancher à un moment donné.
Mais on tente de faire en sorte que chacun ait un peu qqch. 

*
MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS* *DE NOUS POSTER DES NOUVELLES ET DES PHOTOS** DES CHATS,* *ET DE CONTACTER VOS DONATEURS EN MP.*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*CHATS RESERVES ET POINTAGE DES DONS

**
RECAP DONS Chat'perlipopette :
**
SAND78 : 50  avec reçu**
**Dominobis : 80  pour les chats de l'endroit B avec reçu**
Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible*
*lorris : 20  (pour 10b et 11b)* *avec reçu (je reporte 15 euros sur la SEM 24)*

*TOTAL:  170 
**
**15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille* *
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille
**
10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable
 URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite! 
*
*11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs FIV + TRES sociable* *


RECAP DONS SYDNEY21 :

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
**TanjaK : 20  avec reçu**
*
*TOTAL:  50 

38b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide* *39b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide
**GROS CORYZA
*
*RECAP DONS PIAM :
*
*Mirabelle94 : 30  pour les plus anciens ou plus urgents de A ou B* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 : 20  pour le 1a avec reçu si possible
*
*TOTAL:  50 *

*1a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc, 2 ans, un peu craintif, testé FIV/FELV négatif**
Petit coryza!

**20a) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable*

*34a) maman noire de tout petit gabarit environ 10 moi, TRES SOCIABLE**
avec 3 bb nés le 1er Juin*
*URGENT! sous perf ultra déshydratée. Elle s'occupe bien de ses bébés mais est vraiment en SOS!
*

*Handi'cats :

**ifuzeau : 20 * *avec ou sans reçu**
**Girafe: 10  avec ou* *sans reçu*
*Morphée 777: 10 * *sans reçu
*
*TOTAL:  40 **

3a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby FIV + TRES sociable**


RECAP DONS Babe78 :

**aliceg : 20  pour les anciens de l'endroit B avec reçu**
**bbpo : 35  pour la 2a* *avec reçu 
*
*TOTAL:  55 

**2a) Femelle 10 mois blanche avec tâches noires, craintive/trouillarde, testée FIV/FELV négatif 

**
RECAP DONS Les amis de néo (Kusum) :

**Dominobis : 20  pour les chats de l'endroit B avec ou sans reçu*

*TOTAL:  20 **

21a) Femelle 2 ans Seal Point sociable*

----------


## sydney21

*
RECAP DONS SYDNEY21 :

**TROCA : 30  avec reçu
**TanjaK : 20  avec reçu**
*
*TOTAL: 50 

38b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide 
**39b ) Mâle 2 mois Gris tabby timide
**GROS CORYZA

**Dernières photos de Lenny :

**

**et Luigi :

**
*
Les 2 loulous sont adorables, toujours à ronronner, super câlins, ils s'entendent bien avec les autres chatons et jouent beaucoup. Ils ont bien grossis depuis leur arrivée il y a 2 mois et sont passés d'un poids initial de 450g et 650g à plus de 2kg chacun.

----------


## BC57

Des nouvelles du chat sorti par la patte de l'espoir

Vénus ex 2a a eu trois petits dès sa sortie de fourrière , maman s'en est bien occupée et aujourd'hui elle attend sa famille de cœur , ses 3 petits sont également proposés à l'adoption. Toute la petite famille attend chez leur fa

----------


## Calymone

*Handi'cats :

**ifuzeau : 20 * *avec ou sans reçu**=> reçu par Paypal, merci beaucoup !!**
**Girafe: 10  avec ou* *sans reçu*
*Morphée 777: 10 * *sans reçu
*
*TOTAL:  40 *

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP DONS Chat'perlipopette :
*
*SAND78 : 50   => reçu*  ::  avec reçu  
*Dominobis : 80  pour les chats de l'endroit B avec reçu => reçu*
*Mirabelle94 : 20  pour la 2a avec reçu si possible => reçu* 
*lorris : 20  (pour 10b et 11b)* *avec reçu (je reporte 15 euros sur la SEM 24) => reçu* 

*TOTAL:  170 
**
**15a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille* *
16a) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou/crachouille
**
10b) Mâle 5 ans brun tabby et blanc FIV + sociable
 URGENT! Semble en avoir bavé, à sortir vite! 
*
*11b) Mâle 6 ans noir poils mi longs FIV + TRES sociable*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/nont-pas...ml#post1323200




Birdy est mort soudainement.....  ::  Pauvre minet, il était un bon gros chat....

----------


## Muriel P

RIP Birdy  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

RIP nounours......désolé de ne pas avoir eu le temps de te trouver une gentille famille.  ::

----------


## coch

::  ::  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Quel choc! Pauvre bonhomme!  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Han, Birdy  :: ... Bonne route pépère.
Décidément les mauvaises nouvelles s'accumulent...

----------


## coch

::

----------


## Verlaine

> Bonjour,
> 
> La minette seal point (Fahra) va bien. Elle est sortie de fourrière sous l'association "Les amis de Néo" (dans le 94)
> Elle est toujours en quarantaine chez moi. Le test teigne est négatif et elle est en bonne santé, par contre, elle vient d'être stérilisée donc elle reste en convalescence pour quelques jours. C'est une bonne mémère timide, un peu craintive mais qui réclame des caresses quand elle est à l'aise. Elle a besoin d'observer longuement la personne à qui elle a à faire.
> Elle a croisé mon chat qui a été très désagréable avec elle. Fahra en tous cas, n'a pas été agressive et est retournée dans son panier sans demander son reste. Comme elle a eu ses chaleurs avant de se faire stériliser, elle était très effrontée et pot de colle mais son caractère habituel est plus calme et posé.
> 
> Pièce jointe 51648Pièce jointe 51649


Comment va cette sublime puce? Toujours à l'adoption ou adoptée?
Et comment vont tous les autres minous de cette semaine?

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Je pense qu'il faut faire un MP à la FA de transit.

----------


## sydney21

Luigi a été adopté samedi par une super famille qui a craqué pour lui !  ::

----------


## sydney21

Petit retour en image sur Luigi de son arrivée en juin à son départ le week-end dernier :













Dans sa nouvelle maison :

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------


## Calymone

Bubble, chat roux FIV+ cette semaine là, ca très bien, il a été adopté par sa FA, et celle ci a pris Safran en FA, papy FIV+ également, ressemblant beaucoup à Bubble, rous, FIV+ queue en tir bouchon également ...




Safran à gauche, Bubble à droite !

----------


## Cookie17

*Les messages concernant la polémique ont été supprimés.
Merci de bien vouloir régler vos différends par MP.*

----------

